# Official Salsa Thread (All Things Moto!)



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

An over due thread.

Post up pictures of your Salsa and/or cool Salsa parts!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

My 86 fillet brazed Salsa Scoboni, built to OldManRiding's spec back in the day. An absolute joy to ride.


















91 Salsa Ala Carte I built as an SS cruiser for the wife. It actually has a proper Bontrager Comp fork on it now...need to get updated pics.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

still looking for frame to call my own

stem w/roller


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*mine*

. . . fillet brazed Salsa Scoboni


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Dirt Drop Ala Carte*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> . . . fillet brazed Salsa Scoboni


Thats a beauty.

Here's one I had that got sent off to a loving home at Monkey Wrench Cycles. I had it built with drop bars at one point but no pics:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

*93 Salsa*


----------



## theboy (Sep 30, 2007)

any of you guys see that fillet brazed 91 that was just clear coated on the bay about 3 years ago? (ok, a long time I know!)

My personal Salsa obsession stems from a UK rider called Jason MCroy who rode a jellybean a la carte in around '93 ish I guess, right when i was getting into Mountain Bikes, It goes so far as having a '90 a la carte, a couple of mugs, as many spare salsa branded parts as i can find and at least a salsa sticker, if not more salsa components, on every bike I own... (used to have an el kaboing frameset too, but it was too big to justify keeping).

I think they appeal to me because whilst Ibis/Fat etc etc made similarly nice frames, Salsa always had that air of eccentricity, or perversity if you like, that will always make them special.

ill post pics if I can find them!

(oh, and DoubleCentury, looks like your a la carte may fit me, just in case you need to find it a new home at any point!)


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Here's a few...

Got this one new in '85. It used to be a metallic charcoal. Was repainted when the down tube was replaced a year later.

































The wife's rider

































This one recently passed through my hands and is now on its way back to its second owner. I used to ride with the original owner back when it was new in the mid 80's.









A few bars and stems.









Slediti sulla mia faccia


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Was almost mine but had to pass on it...Can I still post the pics?
1982 Scoboni (believed to be #6)


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

greaaat thread. i always look for old salsas... very hard to find.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> Was almost mine but had to pass on it...


almost? What percentage of his asking price were you willing to plunk down?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> Was almost mine but had to pass on it...Can I still post the pics?
> 1982 Scoboni (believed to be #6)


PURE CLASS.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> almost? What percentage of his asking price were you willing to plunk down?


Actually, you'd be surprised to know how much he was willing to negotiate. In the end though, I wasn't willing to pay that much for a garage queen. The temptation to ride it would be too great. Probably the hardest bike related purchase I've ever let go.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Upchuck said:


> Actually, you'd be surprised to know how much he was willing to negotiate.


not when i tried


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> Actually, you'd be surprised to know how much he was willing to negotiate. In the end though, I wasn't willing to pay that much for a garage queen. The temptation to ride it would be too great. Probably the hardest bike related purchase I've ever let go.


yeah, I remember he came down quite a bit (half or so?) from his first price, but even that was fairly outrageous. Maybe he came down yet again?

But I agree, I like them to have a bit of a patina and another thing I personally didnt like is that it was a restoration and not original... Beautiful bike though.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, I remember he came down quite a bit (half or so?) from his first price, but even that was fairly outrageous. Maybe he came down yet again?
> 
> But I agree, I like them to have a bit of a patina and another thing I personally didnt like is that it was a restoration and not original... Beautiful bike though.


Yeah, it was a little lower than half. But still, I just couldn't see myself recovering from buyer's remorse.

He claimed it was restored by Ross himself. Not sure if that counts for anything with the original condition crowd.


----------



## theboy (Sep 30, 2007)

SSMike, I reckon your wifes rider is the best colour Salsa ever.

oh, and who is 'he'?


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

theboy said:


> oh, and who is 'he'?


The original owner is a Cowboy Boot salesman and the second owner is my wife. She so misses that bike.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

theboy said:


> SSMike, I reckon your wifes rider is the best colour Salsa ever.
> 
> oh, and who is 'he'?


Thanks! She picked the colors and Cyclart painted it. Cowboy boot salesman - almost forgot that. I just remember sitting in the bar across the street from the shop drinking beer with him and marveling that we were drinking 1:1 (my one pint to his one pitcher!).


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

ssmike said:


> ...
> 
> ]
> 
> ...


Mike,
I would like to applaud you for leaving that WTB Rollercam on the wifes bike. I think most guys would have switched it to their bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Here's a few...
> 
> This one recently passed through my hands and is now on its way back to its second owner. I used to ride with the original owner back when it was new in the mid 80's.


Jill has it again?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Jill has it again?


Jill wasn't the original owner.

It was Jill's cousin's brother's fiances.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rob M. said:


> Mike,
> I would like to applaud you for leaving that WTB Rollercam on the wifes bike. I think most guys would have switched it to their bike.


Don't think I've thought about it more that once or twenty times  The fact is is that her brakes work so well now that I'm scared to change. I've got the Suntour working pretty good on mine and I've got a secret stash of...well, let's not get into that in the Salsa thread


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Jill has it again?


RobM's wife is the second owner. It'll be back under her..., back in her hands soon.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

I never was really a Salsa fan, but after looking at this thread, WHAT WAS I THINKING. I guess it is not too late. :eekster: Looking for one of those Salsa roller stems though.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I like Rumphy's paint, and the Turbo!

Nice!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Jill wasn't the original owner.
> 
> It was Jill's cousin's brother's fiances.


I know she wasn't the original owner....Mike said second owner....but apparently she's not that either.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> RobM's wife is the second owner. It'll be back under her..., back in her hands soon.


Nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

KDXdog said:


> I like Rumphy's paint, and the Turbo!
> 
> Nice!


Hey thanks man!

I'm only luke warm on the paint and was considering painting it for a while...but the Bullseye wheelset matches and I really didn't want to erase the original patina.
There are a couple good size dings in the top tube too. 
Saddle thanks to Bushpig. I've recently rediscovered them as a very comfy saddle.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

I hope this is not an obvious answer that i should know but, who is this rider? If I'm not mistaken he does many of the test rides for MBA mag?


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

94 A La Carte. One owner. Waiting to be reborn. Thinking about a repaint. It is metallic clear coat, there are some spidery rust spots starting to develop under the clear. I love the way you can see the brass where the cable guides, bottle bosses and dropouts are brazed in. I need to find a fork for it. When I bought it I put a Manitou 3 on it, and debated getting the rigid Ritchey fork from Salsa as an option/backup. Kicking myself now for not ordering it. Here it is:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my '89 Ala Carte, #SM317 Roadkill


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kpomtb said:


> 94 A La Carte. One owner. Waiting to be reborn. Thinking about a repaint. It is metallic clear coat, there are some spidery rust spots starting to develop under the clear. I love the way you can see the brass where the cable guides, bottle bosses and dropouts are brazed in. I need to find a fork for it. When I bought it I put a Manitou 3 on it, and debated getting the rigid Ritchey fork from Salsa as an option/backup. Kicking myself now for not ordering it. Here it is:


Nice. Any close ups of the brass under the clear.

IMHO, go with a rigid fork if you can.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The famed PCC titanium Salsa.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

ah, yup.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> The famed PCC titanium Salsa.


 whats the story there?


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice. Any close ups of the brass under the clear.
> 
> IMHO, go with a rigid fork if you can.


Yes, I'm looking for a rigid fork. 1" steerer, can be fairly short, I need to measure the steerer on the Manitou.

Here are some closeups of the dropouts and a couple of the cable guides. The pics would be better in daylight, but they turned out okay.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here is my fillet brazed 1984 Salsa, the serial number i believe was something like 36. this is my favorite riding mid 80's bike for XC riding. Ross had great geometry. ahead of his time.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here is a Salsa fork i have


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

That's a fun bike to ride. Chuck let me take it out for a spin while I was down there. At first the stem freaked me out, but I got used to it within minutes. The dual WTB rollercams about put me over the bars. That's how I know mine aren't set up properly...


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

hollister said:


> whats the story there?


The story as I know it is that Ross called up Chuck and asked if he would be intrested in a copy of Chuck's custom Salsa but in Ti and built by Merlin. Chuck said sure. Not to many were built. I know of one other. Someone from the board was just talking to me about it just days ago. I worked for Chuck for 10 years and can you believe that I never rode this bike. Mabey I rode it to lunch or somthing but never on a mountain bike ride. Probably because when I rode one of Chuck's bikes I would usually want to buy it afterwards, that's how I bought his Ibis. By the way I hear Chuck is wanting to sell the ti Salsa (Smerlin). I hope this isnt considered spam. I am gaining nothing from it. I had to stop and think about outing this bike. I was sitting here thinking I wonder if Chuck would want to trade for..... Well I don't need another bike right now. So have at it.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

*Salsa Decals*

"Thinking about a repaint. It is metallic clear coat, there are some spidery rust spots starting to develop under the clear."

"I'm only luke warm on the paint and was considering painting it for a while."

I was wondering if you guys were planning on a repaint, if you had any knowledge of where to obtain decals for old Salsa, I'd love to hear... I have a La Raza that needs a repaint.

Beautiful bikes BTW, I can't pick a favorite.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Sweet thread. Just dug out the receipt for my Ala Carte, bought it 10 years ago in May. 
I suspect it may be a bit older. S/No SM2281. Anyone got any idea when it was built. 
I still can't believe I paid so much for a frame 10 years ago. The local bike shop owner found me in a cafe one arvo, told me he'd got something in that I'd like. B'stard knew well enough I would, was thinking of ti, but hard to find in NZ at that time.
If a ti frame was rare, a Salsa was unheard of & I still love riding it. It's semi-retired now, flogged out head tube keeps it to the road now, decked out in a collection of old parts.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> here is a Salsa fork i have


i am looking for a fork...


----------



## theboy (Sep 30, 2007)

this is a very similar frame to the one that was on ebay that I really should have bought... its simply delightful isnt it?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rob M. said:


> By the way I hear Chuck is wanting to sell the ti Salsa (Smerlin)...


Yeah, he offered it up for sale last June when I was down there.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Try Salsa*

I got a set from them back in 02 for a repaint on my Al Carte. The Pepper Man treated me right,
Jeff



datasurfer said:


> "Thinking about a repaint. It is metallic clear coat, there are some spidery rust spots starting to develop under the clear."
> 
> "I'm only luke warm on the paint and was considering painting it for a while."
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Nothing spectacular, but -

One of the last Ala Cartes to come out of Petaluma. My daily driver geared bike (now with a Fox up front).

The second one is a Moto with an Accutrax fork and WTB grease guard hubs. Exactly the way I found it.

Cheers~
Joe


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

kpomtb said:


> Yes, I'm looking for a rigid fork. 1" steerer, can be fairly short, I need to measure the steerer on the Manitou.
> 
> Here are some closeups of the dropouts and a couple of the cable guides. The pics would be better in daylight, but they turned out okay.


This frame has the same finish, with pearl clear and visible brazing.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

now i really want one.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rob M. said:


> I know of one other. Someone from the board was just talking to me about it just days ago. I worked for Chuck for 10 years and can you believe that I never rode this bike.


And that other one just also happens to be my size and I did get to take it on a nice ride on Noble Canyon down in San Diego. That was a great riding bike.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I know of a 24" wheeled steel salsa nos in a shop. frame and stem I believe. lmk if anyone wants contact info.

P/Ms only!!!!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

A few more items that get daily use. Well, maybe not the beret. I'm not that brave or French  Somewhere, a couple of coffee cup manuals are hiding. That was a stroke of marketing madness!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> A few more items that get daily use. Well, maybe not the beret. I'm not that brave or French  Somewhere, a couple of coffee cup manuals are hiding. That was a stroke of marketing madness!


Mike is coming out of the closet as the Salsa Superfan! :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

salsa t shirts are pure class...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ok... what about the new ala cartes? "not ross" yadda yadda..ok. but what about the ride?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

colker1 said:


> ok... what about the new ala cartes? "not ross" yadda yadda..ok. but what about the ride?


They're fine riding bikes.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Mike is coming out of the closet as the Salsa Superfan! :thumbsup:


Got some more too :thumbsup:

A friends' custom and their blue ala Carte.



















Soulcraft brazed by Scoboni as seen at last year's NAHBS


























My blue one when it used to be gray on the lower section of Mammoth's Kamikazee


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

salsa-luma said:


> This frame has the same finish, with pearl clear and visible brazing.


That's a beautiful machine. When I ordered mine in 94, everything everywhere was anodized. I built it up as the anti-ano. All silver and black. I didn't even like the blue on the Manitou 3 that was on it.

Now seeing yours, I really wish I'd gotten the chiles.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Salsa Superfan Mike*

Now we really know what SS stands for! 

That pink and white custom is really beautiful. Love the matching stem.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Now we really know what SS stands for!
> 
> That pink and white custom is really beautiful. Love the matching stem.


Yeah, that pink one is impressive. Tell me there is a proper matching fork for it somewhere.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

*Pepperman*

Well I do have to say I have always wondered why there was'nt more talk on here about Salsa's. I love mine and my wife is very excited to get her's back (thanks Mike). The shop I worked at sold quite a few Salsa's over the years, and alot of the employees have or still do own them.
Let me introduce you to Pepperman. I love this little guy. A few years back a young man that worked with Chuck and I was going off to school. He wanted to get us a gift to say thanks for the many years of working together. So he was checking out Ebay and ran across this Pepperman and the seller was Scoboni so he emailed the seller and said. I have a salsa with the name Scoboni on the top tube, would this happen to be Ross? Indeed it was. So Louis explained to Ross that he was moving on and he would like to get Chuck and I a gift and did he have any more. Well long story short Chuck and I each have a Pepperman. They were a prototype for somthing they were thinking of producing. I guess it was going to be like one of those little flexible Gumby's (my name is Gumby dammit). Well he is not flexible but he is cool. Thanks Louis.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*more of the salsa con ti*

here are some pics taken at Pacific Coast Cycles of the pretty Merlsa or Smerlin or Salserlin or...



Note the rare and pretty, straight-bladed, Shafer-made, Koski fork:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

kpomtb said:


> That's a beautiful machine. When I ordered mine in 94, everything everywhere was anodized. I built it up as the anti-ano. All silver and black. I didn't even like the blue on the Manitou 3 that was on it.
> 
> Now seeing yours, I really wish I'd gotten the chiles.


Thanks for the compliment. I owe some credit to Rumphy for his input on the build. Yeah, the only ano would be the Black Salsa fliplock seat collar, skewers, Answer bar ends, Control Tech seat post and sugino ring bolts. I should mention that I am anti colored ano, at least on this ride. 
Thanks again...


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

"porkpie" hat. I wear it when I want to embarrass my wife.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Well worn beret. No French in me at all, but people think I'm a Guardian Angel" when I wear it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

Two of my Salsas...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Note the rare and pretty, straight-bladed, Shafer-made, Koski fork:


as if i wouldn't notice that fork. and the color? lovely.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pepperman said:


> Two of my Salsas...


Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Pepperman said:


> Two of my Salsas...


Very pretty duo!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Two jars of Salsa.*

Both early 90`s. The chili paint came original on the mountain also.. I wish I had not repainted it.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

*Classic sticker!*

Got to love this one...


----------



## chuey (Dec 4, 2004)

Hello there, the picture you used to open this thread is a really cool shot. it was the cover shot on "Action" the issue they "reviewed" the Salsa. My shop set up that bike for the magazine test. 

One thing I remember from that set-up is the hubs. That was the first pair of Nuke Proof hubs ever made, as far as I understood it. I have it on good authority that the folks (folk?) who made the hubs had little to no idea how to make a hub for a bicycle. When the hubs arrived at a certain framebuilder's shop, they were not of correct dimensions to fit with a standard bicycle frame. I do not recall if the framebuilder made parts (axle ends) to make them fit, or if they sent them back to be re-made, but when I recieved the hubs, they could be made into useable wheels. Not to digress from the Salsa thing and turn this into a rant about sub standard hubs, but I never saw a good product from that company. Bad start, to a bad history as a (bad) parts manufacturer.

As for the "review" of the bike, I thought it was very slanted. That is to say, they had a bias against the bike but found it to be so great that they could only give it a good rerview in spite of that. At "Action", there was a general bias against Northern California frame builders that showed through very clearly in their editorial content. I should own up to my own bias against that mag. I mean come on, you druel (editorially) over Yeti FROs which were very crude bikes that broke; and I mean a huge percentage of them broke, and give lackluster coverage to anything from Cunningham, Salsa, Ibis, Ritchey. 

What I would have liked them to cover in the article on the Salsa would have been that Ross pretty much popularized good mountainbike geometry. Even still, that geometry influences off road bike design. In early experiments done by, Ross and Rock Lobster buddy Paul Sadoff, they determined and published results of stronger lugless tube joining methods. That led to the small "as laid" fillets that Ross used and also to the gussets under the head tube/down tube junction. Even though I am now riding on big wheels, the general aesthetic style that Salsa embodied is still my preference.

Last year at the Handbuilt Bicycle Show, Ross lectured. I overheard a bit of it and Ross summarized it to a few of us who missed it. He had said that it is the image the framebuilder presents that will sell his or her product (Ross is politically correct, no?). I argued that it was his exceptional attention to detail and overall gift for good design that had made his company marketable. He convinced me that it wasn't. But if you read that next to last sentence, that is what I saw. That is what I sold in my store. That is what I rode. And that is what I still seek from the people who's wares I sell today.

Ross Shafer and his Salsa company have a rightfully high place in the history of off road bicycles.

Chuey


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

did someone here snatch a red 94 ala carte? it suddenly "disappeared" from my watch list.


i blame this thread!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

colker1 said:


> did someone here snatch a red 94 ala carte? it suddenly "disappeared" from my watch list.
> 
> i blame this thread!


there was probably just an "error in the listing"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> did someone here snatch a red 94 ala carte? it suddenly "disappeared" from my watch list.
> 
> i blame this thread!


If it's in your ended auctions...then yes.

If it's no where to be found, eBay pulled it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

chuey said:


> Ross Shafer and his Salsa company have a rightfully high place in the history of off road bicycles.


Thanks for the great story Chuey - very interesting. MBA's hate-on for NorCal was pretty apparent.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... somethin' streetish from a former chief mechanic of da shark at sharistan.

ciao
flo


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

chuey said:


> Hello there, the picture you used to open this thread is a really cool shot. it was the cover shot on "Action" the issue they "reviewed" the Salsa. My shop set up that bike for the magazine test.
> 
> One thing I remember from that set-up is the hubs. That was the first pair of Nuke Proof hubs ever made, as far as I understood it. I have it on good authority that the folks (folk?) who made the hubs had little to no idea how to make a hub for a bicycle. When the hubs arrived at a certain framebuilder's shop, they were not of correct dimensions to fit with a standard bicycle frame. I do not recall if the framebuilder made parts (axle ends) to make them fit, or if they sent them back to be re-made, but when I recieved the hubs, they could be made into useable wheels. Not to digress from the Salsa thing and turn this into a rant about sub standard hubs, but I never saw a good product from that company. Bad start, to a bad history as a (bad) parts manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Well said, I have the issue and read the review. Came away with the same Nor Cal bashing feeling from the writers too.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

floibex said:


> ... somethin' streetish from a former chief mechanic of da shark at sharistan.
> 
> ciao
> flo


What brakes are those?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

bushpig said:


> What brakes are those?


some type of scissor link?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> What brakes are those?


Those are Delta brakes. (remember that?) 

I think theyre McMahons or Hookers.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Those are Delta brakes. (remember that?)
> 
> I think theyre McMahons or Hookers.


Hey smart guy, looking at the other parts on the bike I have to deduce that they are either Mavic SSC delta-style brakes or American Classics! 

I was thinking hookers but the name escaped me.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Hey smart guy, looking at the other parts on the bike I have to deduce that they are either Mavic SSC delta-style brakes or American Classics!
> 
> I was thinking hookers but the name escaped me.


... McMahons as far as i remember. pure p0rn, ca. 16.5 lbs 

ciao
flo


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Miscellaneous Salsa stems:









Salsa one-piece crown:









The actual Scoboni Salsa from the man himself.









24" wheel bike (one of 10):









Prototype Salsa city bike (1 of 1)









1990 Salsa









And yes, we obviously haven't upgraded the pictures on the Salsa page yet!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

First Flight said:


> 1990 Salsa


Boy howdy, that thing needs a stem upgrade


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey Rumpfy, that pic is of Eddie Rea who worked for RC. He made lots of Mantis. (oops sorry wrong thread) :]


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*Bicycle Guide October 1991 a la Carte Review*

Boy, this bike sure looks like the MBA test bike - Nuke Proof hubs and all. Looking at the frame and the distinct rasta paint swatches, it does look like the same frame. Every rasta bike had the paint splashes hand painted so I doubt it would be easy to get them in the exact location between two frames.

Anywho, found this this morning looking for the picture here.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Boy, this bike sure looks like the MBA test bike - Nuke Proof hubs and all. Looking at the frame and the distinct rasta paint swatches, it does look like the same frame. Every rasta bike had the paint splashes hand painted so I doubt it would be easy to get them in the exact location between two frames.
> 
> Anywho, found this this morning looking for the




that was MBA's test bike too I think. Looks like Alexi's bars are loose. I dont recall him riding with his bars set up drooping forward like that...


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

If anybody has good pics of the jellybean paintjob could you post them or email them. I'm thinking about paying homage to Ross when I have Keith Anderson paint a frame I built later this summer.

Oh and the brakes above are the MRC, the blockyness tells me that. The Hookers were sleeker and silver. Also Mavic never made a "delta" style, hey only used re-branded Modolo single pivots.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

themanmonkey said:


> If anybody has good pics of the jellybean paintjob could you post them or email them. I'm thinking about paying homage to Ross when I have Keith Anderson paint a frame I built later this summer.
> 
> Oh and the brakes above are the MRC, the blockyness tells me that. The Hookers were sleeker and silver. Also Mavic never made a "delta" style, hey only used re-branded Modolo single pivots.


No one paint job was alike. There are a couple of jelly bean rasta paint jobs on retrobike.uk as well as the one in the bike test photos. The paint was really just red, yellow, green paint "splashes" over white powder coat. There's no way to exactly duplicate on of the Salsas. Give Keith the concept and a couple images and have him go at it.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

ssmike said:


> No one paint job was alike. There are a couple of jelly bean rasta paint jobs on retrobike.uk as well as the one in the bike test photos. The paint was really just red, yellow, green paint "splashes" over white powder coat.


I remember seeing one that was actually jellybeans and not just little splashes and swaths of color. The beans were maybe 3/4"x1/4" with a slight curve. They were a stencil I'm sure not free drawn. Unfortunately I'm running on 15 year old memories and you know how accurate those are. There were also quite a few one-off paint jobs at the time too and this may have been one.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

*Questions about my Ala Carte?*

I picked up an Ala Carte frame on Fleabay. According to the old Salsa catalogs it is a 13.5"--so it matches the other munchkin bikes in my stable. I'm trying to figure out what the little threaded donut is in the picture, just below the seat seat collar? I'm guessing it is where a rear cable hanger mount would fasten for a cantilever brake. If so, does anybody have a picture of what attaches here? Maybe it is a built in hite -rite mount?

SM2015 is the serial number. I was also trying to gauge the correct year with this info, but have come up with no info. I can't really tell if the frame is suspension corrected or not, any ideas?

Lastly, I can find no leads on Salsa decals from this era. The modern Salsa Bikes company was nice enough to send me out what they do still have, but all that was age appropriate was the "Made in USA" decal on the chainstay. Anyone know of any sources?

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

datasurfer said:


> I'm trying to figure out what the little threaded donut is in the picture, just below the seat seat collar? I'm guessing it is where a rear cable hanger mount would fasten for a cantilever brake


Nice score HB one of my favorite nor-cal frames.:thumbsup: I believe that's for a Hite-Rite


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Here is my '94 A La Carte. The donut was to attach the cable housing stop for the cantilever brakes. I'll have to dig up the parts for it to remember what exactly it looks like. I never used a Hite Rite on mine. I bought it new in 94 and the serial number is SM1349.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> I believe that's for a Hite-Rite


Yeah, for a Hite-Rite, but with that high of a serial number, the frame is probably past the Hite-Rite era. IIRC, it was probably used to bolt on a cable stop so a canti brake could be used.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Yeah, for a Hite-Rite, but with that high of a serial number, the frame is probably past the Hite-Rite era. IIRC, it was probably used to bolt on a cable stop so a canti brake could be used.


found a crappy picture of it (the hanger)


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> found a crappy picture of it (the hanger)


Yep, that's it. A Dia-Compe item that would usually hang from a seat QR shaft. But since the seat slot is in front on the Salsa frame...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Yep, that's it. A Dia-Compe item that would usually hang from a seat QR shaft. But since the seat slot is in front on the Salsa frame...


I think I like the Hite-Rite look better. Interesting how the early a la carte's had a cable hanger brazed on the frame, like the one on First Flights site (1990).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Put the Hite-Rite on there...even if you don't use it.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

datasurfer said:


> SM2015 is the serial number. I was also trying to gauge the correct year with this info, but have come up with no info. I can't really tell if the frame is suspension corrected or not, any ideas?
> 
> Lastly, I can find no leads on Salsa decals from this era. The modern Salsa Bikes company was nice enough to send me out what they do still have, but all that was age appropriate was the "Made in USA" decal on the chainstay. Anyone know of any sources?
> 
> ...


Your frame is most likely a '97' according to some information Ross S. sent me about one of my Salsa's which is #2526. I'm guessing the seat tube tab is for a brake cable stop due to the later production. You can email Ross S. for specific info. about your frame. He is very good about getting back in touch. P.M. me for his info.

Decals will be very tough. Did the Salsa direct thing as well and basically got what you received accept they sent the orig. Ale Carte top tube decals in the set. 
I ended up getting a complete original set a few months ago from a local guy who had been holding on to them for years. That's plan luck...


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your collective help guys. It was all very helpful. My main concern now is dating the frame to see if she originally came rigid or suspended. I am awaiting word from Ross S. to see if he has any recollection... I'll post pics when the frame is dressed up in it's new duds. I've been remiss on posting pics of some of my other vintage rigs. I'll throw them up in the gallery and associated manufacturer's threads fist chance I get. You may get a kick out of seeing some of the models you're used to viewing here, but in a size "mini". At least they take up less garage space that way...


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Bump-

Some Salsa history here:

I believe this is one of the first frames Ross built under the "Red Bush" name prior to the creation of Salsa.








Salsa BMX & 20" MTB








I believe this is the 16" bike in the back ground that Ross is posing with on the MTB Hall of Fame site.








Misc.
















And for President...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I will find one


someday...


----------



## donkeyparty (Feb 17, 2006)

*here is my salsa*

My first new real bike that i purchased.. I literally sold myself for this bike (medical drug study).. i was just getting out of high school.. it has been sitting in the rafters for the past 9 years.. time to rebuild it..

serial SM423


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice bike! Looking forward to seeing it completed...
Ross was running 39cm (axle to crown race) forks on these models, just in case you were concerned about proper geometry.
Best of luck!


----------



## donkeyparty (Feb 17, 2006)

salsa-luma said:


> Nice bike! Looking forward to seeing it completed...
> Ross was running 39cm (axle to crown race) forks on these models, just in case you were concerned about proper geometry.
> Best of luck!


tell me more about what you mean in regards to proper geometry.. ??? this is not the stem that was sold with the frame.. or the bars.. not going to run the ones currently on the bike.. these are the original forks..

thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

donkeyparty said:


> My first new real bike that i purchased.. I literally sold myself for this bike (medical drug study).. i was just getting out of high school.. it has been sitting in the rafters for the past 9 years.. time to rebuild it..
> 
> serial SM423


Please, please rebuild that Salsa and put it back on the trail! Looks like a solid foundation there.

Smart of you to kept.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice pics Luma. I take it nothing is for sale?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

donkeyparty said:


> tell me more about what you mean in regards to proper geometry.. ??? this is not the stem that was sold with the frame.. or the bars.. not going to run the ones currently on the bike.. these are the original forks..
> 
> thanks


You should be good to go with the original fork. I just thought I would mention the dimensions. I have Bontrager fork like that on one of my bikes and it comes 38cm. There shouldn't be any geometry problems with what you have.
Have fun building it...


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice pics Luma. I take it nothing is for sale?


Thanks I wish I had more time to shoot...
I can't comment on "For Sale" items.


----------



## theboy (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a delightful colour...


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... mr. shafer junior 










ciao
flo


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Pepperman said:


> Two of my Salsas...


I think you need to sell one to me.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Hoping to learn a bit from the luminous minds of those present, here. Can (and _will)_ someone please give a Salsa neophyte, like myself, a short Reader's Digest lesson of the Salsa frames to seek, the ones to ignore, the milestones of import, and everything in between to flesh it out a bit?

I ask, as I found a couple of Salsas recently and want to know how to perceive them, and what I might expect to pay, fairly, for them. Both are complete bikes.

:thumbsup:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> Hoping to learn a bit from the luminous minds of those present, here. Can (and _will)_ someone please give a Salsa neophyte, like myself, a short Reader's Digest lesson of the Salsa frames to seek, the ones to ignore, the milestones of import, and everything in between to flesh it out a bit?
> 
> I ask, as I found a couple of Salsas recently and want to know how to perceive them, and what I might expect to pay, fairly, for them. Both are complete bikes.
> 
> :thumbsup:


See: http://mombat.org/Salsa.htm, there were no imported Salsa's up to 1999, all were made in Petaluma , expect top dollar for old Salsa's but worth it


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You want to ignore all Salsas. They're rubbish.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You want to ignore all Salsas. They're rubbish.


You picked a fine time to tell me...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> You picked a fine time to tell me...


Whoops.

I'll tell ya what...I'll buy it from you. Pennies on the dollar though.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's a shot of one of the two Salsas I mentioned, courtesy of a friend of a friend. I notice it has the detachable rear brake hanger thingy, and uses a Salsa (what else?) removable seat post clamp with integrated Q/R. Controls/crank appear mid 90s.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Whoops.
> 
> I'll tell ya what...I'll buy it from you. Pennies on the dollar though.


If the rumors about your My Little Pony collection are true, we can start negotiations.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> If the rumors about your My Little Pony collection are true, we can start negotiations.


Sweet. I've got the Klein of MLP's. Rare NOS stuff.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Sweet. I've got the Klein of MLP's. Rare NOS stuff.


So you're saying you're ready to give up the Rainbow Pony of questionable persuasion? Gee, I never thought you'd let that one go. What about the matching brushes and saddle?

I hear it was made to the same scale as Androgenous Ken.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> So you're saying you're ready to give up the Rainbow Pony of questionable persuasion? Gee, I never thought you'd let that one go. What about the matching brushes and saddle?
> 
> I hear it was made to the same scale as Androgenous Ken.


Yeah, the time has come to give up 'Rainbow Pony' from the Alternative Lifestyle Stallions collection. Brushes, saddle, and that funky mouth bit (gag?) are included.

I'm not into Barbie/Ken dolls because that would be gay.

:lol:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, the time has come to give up 'Rainbow Pony' from the Alternative Lifestyle Stallions collection. Brushes, saddle, and that funky mouth bit (gag?) are included.
> 
> I'm not into Barbie/Ken dolls because that would be gay.
> 
> :lol:


Did you just rattle all that out off the top of your head? Im hoping you had to do a little research before that post.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Did you just rattle all that out off the top of your head? Im hoping you had to do a little research before that post.


Committed to memory.

Your 'Italian Tan Pony' is in the mail. You should have it soon.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Committed to memory.


don't lie

you had to go look through your catalogs didn't you?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> don't lie
> 
> you had to go look through your catalogs didn't you?


Hey! I don't say sh!t when you have to break out your Bontrager catalog.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

Better late than never...should have put this up a long time ago....


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice!:eekster:


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

>>Better late than never...should have put this up a long time ago....

cursivearmy, that's super! Got any closer-up photos? What handlebar tape is that?

Edit: of particular interest is the shifter set up.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

joeadnan said:


> >>Better late than never...should have put this up a long time ago....
> 
> cursivearmy, that's super! Got any closer-up photos? What handlebar tape is that?
> 
> Edit: of particular interest is the shifter set up.


Shifter set-up is the WTB shifter adaptors.


----------



## arthog (Jun 7, 2008)

Heres something you don't see every day. The original art/mockup for the Salsa decals. The cancled postage stamp date 1982. I've had this stuff for 26 years.:eekster: and a pic of my salsa #6 as it looked 26 years ago. and as it looks 26 years later.


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

I know it's a road bike but it is lovely. 
My latest that just traveled across the Atlantic to fulfill another teen dream. A 1992 La Raza, now built up with NOS 8 speed Record ti and Racing Triple and just a touch of rasta. Beautifully clean condition, now going to get used, a lot!


----------



## arthog (Jun 7, 2008)

NICE!!!!. I'd like a salsa tandem to add to my collection.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pete_mcc said:


> I know it's a road bike but it is lovely.
> My latest that just traveled across the Atlantic to fulfill another teen dream. A 1992 La Raza, now built up with NOS 8 speed Record ti and Racing Triple and just a touch of rasta. Beautifully clean condition, now going to get used, a lot!


Nice!

I believe that's the Raza that kb11 lost out on.


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice!
> 
> I believe that's the Raza that kb11 lost out on.


I wasn't going to let this one out of my grasp. I had everything on my side: the strong £, the fact that I've been searching for a nice one for years and the fact that it's not often that you find someone willing to ship - the stars were aligned and everything was just right with this auction (and the seller was a top guy who really went out of his way to help!)


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow, nice build :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Shes a beauty, you sure its goona fit? Looks small  Thats the exact stem I had in mind also


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Thats the exact stem I had in mind also


ok, Grandpa Ken. :lol:


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

kb11 said:


> you sure its goona fit? Looks small


Oh, it fits! But to be honest, if I was too tall I'd cut my feet off to make sure it does!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ok, Grandpa Ken. :lol:


I may be old but I'm wise


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Pete, Dont know if you contacted Ross about this bike but here is what he sent me: 

This is the 14th La Raza of the original 100 frame run. When we began making those, the plan was that it would be a one time 100 frame thing…afterall who the heck was going to buy road bikes with sloping top tubes. We caught a lot of **** from some know-it-all dealers and riders about how stupid the sloping top tube was. 



This frame was built in 1993.



All the best,

Ross Shafer


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

kb11 said:


> Pete, Dont know if you contacted Ross about this bike but here is what he sent me:
> 
> This is the 14th La Raza of the original 100 frame run. When we began making those, the plan was that it would be a one time 100 frame thing&#8230;afterall who the heck was going to buy road bikes with sloping top tubes. We caught a lot of **** from some know-it-all dealers and riders about how stupid the sloping top tube was.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for that, I hadn't even thought of contacting Ross. That's really cool info to know about this and makes it even more special. Thanks again for sharing that, really appreciated!

Pete


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

*IF IT AIN'T MOTO IT'S WORTHLESS!*


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*salsa 'cross bike*

from the last salsa season in petaluma. '98 maybe? i forget....been meaning to take a couple snapshots for a while now.


----------



## drullse (Sep 14, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Salsa Bar*

Nothing too exciting but found it in a bin of about a hundred other old bars in this interesting shop with thousands of old bike parts in San Rafael, Calif. None other this color though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Nothing too exciting but found it in a bin of about a hundred other old bars in this interesting shop with thousands of old bike parts in San Rafael, Calif. None other this color though.


Recyclery.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes Eric, those bars have been there for a long time.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> Nothing spectacular, but -
> 
> One of the last Ala Cartes to come out of Petaluma. My daily driver geared bike (now with a Fox up front).
> 
> ...


Whoa. I know you and your bike, the first one. Were you at Replay by the Bay, the MTBR gathering that Charlie America organized at Anthony Chabot State Park many years ago? I came up from the Los Angeles area. I'm Antoine, and rode a dark blue '98 Curtlo. I still ride that bike. Your Salsa is *****in'.

Cheers.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

salsa-luma said:


> Yes Eric, those bars have been there for a long time.


:skep: eh?


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Vlad said:


> Whoa. I know you and your bike, the first one. Were you at Replay by the Bay, the MTBR gathering that Charlie America organized at Anthony Chabot State Park many years ago? I came up from the Los Angeles area. I'm Antoine, and rode a dark blue '98 Curtlo. I still ride that bike. Your Salsa is *****in'.
> 
> Cheers.


Vlad! I remember you from the MBTB -- You were pretty young then ;-)
and I remember the Curtlo too. Glad to see you're still lovin' the steel. Are you all finished with school now?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> :skep: eh?


It means we left it there for you.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> It means we left it there for you.


yes sir.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> It means we left it there for you.


Like 10 years ago?! Well, 5 bucks. I'm happy.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

*1995 Salsa Ala Carte*

Frame, fork, bars shifter/levers all courtesy of ebay. If I didn't have any of the other parts hanging around the garage, then their from my buddy Adam. He who works at a bikeshop and grabs orphaned vintage bikes and components for me when they are orphaned by their owners (it's great to have high friends in places! )

It's definitely a "workingman's special" and a "rider". Nothing super special component-wise, but it all works harmoniously and the bike handles almost telepathically. Love the Bontrager composite forks as well. They dampen out the ride nicely.

Yes, the pedals are temporary and I have some salsa decals for the stem...somewhere.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice build, now go out and get some mud on it...!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

That orange color is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> Vlad! I remember you from the MBTB -- You were pretty young then ;-)
> and I remember the Curtlo too. Glad to see you're still lovin' the steel. Are you all finished with school now?


Hey! I'm glad that somebody still remembers me. I walked out of the economics program in the second half of my junior year (long story; no complaints) in the middle of my junior year. I then worked for some years in the mortgage industry (THAT was wild), and a couple other gigs. And I still haven't found a bike that I like better than my Curtlo.


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

My Scoboni


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Pepperman said:


> My Scoboni


Wow!!! That is awesome! More pics more pics!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Pepperman said:


> My Scoboni


Sweet ride! I'm liking the paint. What is the serial number?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Wow!!! That is awesome! More pics more pics!


+1.


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

Serial number is SM 188


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pepperman said:


> My Scoboni


Oooooo. :eekster:

Very nice Sir!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I guess I should post the updated pic of mine while I'm here.


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

Also very nice, Sir:thumbsup: 

Which serial number?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I guess I should post the updated pic of mine while I'm here.


That steer tube looks a little short.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> That steer tube looks a little short.


How can you see it? Or maybe you mean the head tube?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pepperman said:


> Also very nice, Sir:thumbsup:
> 
> Which serial number?


SM218

Just a tick newer than yours.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> That steer tube looks a little short.


It's the TT that's short on this guy. Less than 21" c to c. 

Lucky the stem is long.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Lucky the stem is long.


You got it... :ihih:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I guess I should post the updated pic of mine while I'm here.


yours is peperman's red and black brother.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> yours is peperman's red and black brother.


The builds are really similar except a few details.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The builds are really similar except a few details.


frame construction and even sizing look similar.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> frame construction and even sizing look similar.


yeah, both are pretty darn close in frame and parts build.

pepperman, pretty bike! That's three now?

how are those IRD brakes?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Some of Ross's handy work...


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*this is the Salsa*



surly357 said:


> from the last salsa season in petaluma. '98 maybe? i forget....been meaning to take a couple snapshots for a while now.


I desire, 59 cm if anyone sees or has one to sell, pm please

sorry I'm a cross geek first

wouldn't turn down an early 80s XL in poufterflage


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

surly357 said:


> from the last salsa season in petaluma. '98 maybe? i forget....been meaning to take a couple snapshots for a while now.


I thought all production in Cali was done in '96. We had a customer in Seattle who was buddies with Ross and had one of the last custom frames built there. I remember it in specific because he had it just clear-coated instead of painted. I remember him saying it was the second to last frame out of the shop. This incident had to be in '96 or earlier because I moved to PDX mid-summer '96. Is there an accurate chronology for any of these buy-outs that happened in the mid-90s?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

haaki said:


> I desire, 59 cm if anyone sees or has one to sell, pm please
> 
> sorry I'm a cross geek first
> 
> wouldn't turn down an early 80s XL in poufterflage


Are you trading or fishing?


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*more wishing than fishing*



sfgirlonbike said:


> Are you trading or fishing?


was thinking out loud more than anything. Bikes my size seem to be few and far between

just always wanted a Salsa CXer to go with my Ibis' Hakkas. Only thing I'd have to trade would be one of them. Don't have much else as far as vintage except some cantis and other assorted stuff.

grew up in Sonoma County and I'm loyal to those brands and a couple of ex Salsa employees (Sean (now of Soulcraft) and Richard (now of Bear Flag Brewery) used to come to my gigs when I was a musician


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sounds about right to me*



themanmonkey said:


> I thought all production in Cali was done in '96. We had a customer in Seattle who was buddies with Ross and had one of the last custom frames built there. I remember it in specific because he had it just clear-coated instead of painted. I remember him saying it was the second to last frame out of the shop. This incident had to be in '96 or earlier because I moved to PDX mid-summer '96. Is there an accurate chronology for any of these buy-outs that happened in the mid-90s?


because I went through career change move in 96-97 and Sean was just getting ready to get Soulcraft running and Richard was looking for investors in his Brew Pub. (too bad I was broke at the time)


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Update photos of my 93 build. M900 everything except the Logic cranks and SS5 brake levers. Shifters are attached by Magura pod clamps. 25.4 lbs wet.
Special thanks to: *MrOrange, Hollister & Tapper Lew.*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> Update photos of my 93 build. M900 everything except the Logic cranks and SS5 brake levers. Shifters are attached by Magura pod clamps. 25.4 lbs wet.
> Special thanks to: *MrOrange, Hollister & Tapper Lew.*


Someone's been busy.

This reincarnation is proper!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh, and nice cable hanger. :thumbsup:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Someone's been busy.
> 
> This reincarnation is proper!


Thanks man. M900 was your original suggestion, so it is... finally "done"! 
The addition of the matching stem required a hanger, WTB are the cleanest and it's a close match to the M900 finish.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> Update photos of my 93 build. M900 everything except the Logic cranks and SS5 brake levers. Shifters are attached by Magura pod clamps. 25.4 lbs wet.
> Special thanks to: *MrOrange, Hollister & Tapper Lew.*


Brakes are Deore? I think those cable hangers are 10 years older than the frame. Cool.

I think you are missing out on one of the very nicest parts of the M900 group - the super smooth and comfy brake levers.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Brakes are Deore? I think those cable hangers are 10 years older than the frame. Cool.
> 
> I think you are missing out on one of the very nicest parts of the M900 group - the super smooth and comfy brake levers.


FB- always one for details  . Thanks for the pointers. You got me, yes the brakes are older (MT-62?), but they are black and look cool on the bike. The levers are not so cool, but light. They will most likely be replaced at some point. I removed the shifter pods from a perfect set of levers because I wanted options with the levers and the Magura mounts are cool. All in all I'm super happy with the bike besides those minor things.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> FB- always one for details  . Thanks for the pointers. You got me, yes the brakes are older (MT-62?), but they are black and look cool on the bike. The levers are not so cool, but light. They will most likely be replaced at some point. I removed the shifter pods from a perfect set of levers because I wanted options with the levers and the Magura mounts are cool. All in all I'm super happy with the bike besides those minor things.


well, regarding the brakes I thought maybe I was missing out on a super cool black ano version of M900 or something. 

But seriously, that M900 brake lever is one of my all time faves. YMMV.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> well, regarding the brakes I thought maybe I was missing out on a super cool black ano version of M900 or something.


SHHHHH! It's my top secret score :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think you are missing out on one of the very nicest parts of the M900 group - the super smooth and comfy brake levers.


absolutely! waay better stoppers than SS5.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> well, regarding the brakes I thought maybe I was missing out on a super cool black ano version of M900 or something.
> 
> But seriously, that M900 brake lever is one of my all time faves. YMMV.


even the xt from 94/95, made for canti, is wonderfull. SLR..yeah!


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

I was looking at my late-90s QBP catalogs today and noticed that they had the Ala Carte, La Raza, La Cruz in steel (Reynolds 853 and 525) at least through 2000. Does anyone know who was making them then? Were they farmed out to Asia?

By the way for those interested Ross is making frames again kinda as Six-Nine Designs. I saw a bit of his handy work when I was visiting my buddy Keith in Oregon.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I understand wanting to use the Magura mounts and light SS-5 levers...but ya...M900 levers and cantis work and feel great. Damn Shimano!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

that stem looks great on that, perfect match

I wanna talk to you about those crank bolts though...


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

themanmonkey said:


> I was looking at my late-90s QBP catalogs today and noticed that they had the Ala Carte, La Raza, La Cruz in steel (Reynolds 853 and 525) at least through 2000. Does anyone know who was making them then? Were they farmed out to Asia?
> 
> By the way for those interested Ross is making frames again kinda as Six-Nine Designs. I saw a bit of his handy work when I was visiting my buddy Keith in Oregon.


Yes, Keith Anderson does fine work. You saw this one didn't you.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> that stem looks great on thatQUOTE]
> 
> What about the wheels?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Six Nine Design 








The best Sonoma County has to offer these days.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> Yes, Keith Anderson does fine work. You saw this one didn't you.


dropping top tube, lugged road bike? chose one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> What about the wheels?


How'd you get him to finish them?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> How'd you get him to finish them?


The Soprano's can give one many great methods of persuasion.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> Yes, Keith Anderson does fine work. You saw this one didn't you.


Maybe, it was before paint. Jeff Lyon and I were over at Keith's place a while back to look at and critique bare frames. We all though Ross hadn't lost a thing in "retirement." I think there was another frame and a couple stems. It is too bad that you don't see more of his fillet-brazing work. He taught a friend of mine back in the 70s at Santana and was a master of that style of joining from what I've heard.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

themanmonkey said:


> Maybe, it was before paint. Jeff Lyon and I were over at Keith's place a while back to look at and critique bare frames. We all though Ross hadn't lost a thing in "retirement." I think there was another frame and a couple stems. It is too bad that you don't see more of his fillet-brazing work. He taught a friend of mine back in the 70s at Santana and was a master of that style of joining from what I've heard.


Master he is. I got a crash course on brazing from him recently. I was left speechless watching him work!

Gusset work...









Recent fork work...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great pics BD. 

Bonus points for MTBR decal in there.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Great pics BD.
> 
> Bonus points for MTBR decal in there.


Vintage MTBr at that, isn't it?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> Vintage MTBr at that, isn't it?


True!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Just saw this at retrobike, figured it should go in here. 20 questions with Ross Shafer.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/?p=275

And this is my favorite line from it:

_Guess I've always been more of a silver rim guy to tell ya the truth&#8230;but natural/amber sidewalls should've never gone away. That's the way my god meant tires to look&#8230;goddamnit!_


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

I like

"Oh yes, the subject of purple anodized parts is way up near the top of my list of things to contemplate when I’m taking a dump every morning."


----------



## Farmfield (Jun 27, 2009)

*Salsa*

I had a Salsa frame back in the early nineties, bought it of a friend and think he bought it used to, so I haven't a clue what year frame it was, probably 90-91...

Anyway, it was a pearl-(metallic?)-white thing w/ handpainted fruits on it in red/green/yelloy, but as I remember it they were very small - the fruits that is, hehe... But seeing the first pic in this thread, I wonder if they were so small as I remember them... Anyone seen one w/ small fruits on it?


----------



## iamthewalrus (May 20, 2009)

Farmfield said:


> Anyone seen one w/ small fruits on it?


Saw Rumpfy riding his Salsa once.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> An over due thread.
> 
> Post up pictures of your Salsa and/or cool Salsa parts!


This guys name is Eddy.. used to work at Mantis... RC's rt hand man back in the day.

-Schmitty

on edit-.. whoops already duly noted in the thread. Ok how about this.. he made a bike or two of his own in the Mantis shop called Urthworm.


----------



## Crawfishy (Jun 17, 2004)

*Salsa signed by Employees*

I have been thinking about this for a while and haven't seen anything on it.

In '92 or '93 I remember seeing a small pic in one of the mags about a Salsa that was signed by all of the members of the Salsa shop. I eventually saw one in a shop in Boulder that summer.

Does anybody know what I am talking about? Am I right that about this being a Salsa? I looked on MOMBAT to see if there was any info and couldn't find any. I did read through this thread hoping to find something but did not see it.

Thanks for any help.

Still hoping to add an Ala Carte to my small collection one day.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

arthog said:


> Heres something you don't see every day. The original art/mockup for the Salsa decals. The cancled postage stamp date 1982. I've had this stuff for 26 years.:eekster: and a pic of my salsa #6 as it looked 26 years ago. and as it looks 26 years later.












man oh man, I love this beautiful beast!


----------



## stealthelite1986 (Aug 17, 2009)

I love my ala carte, now that they have announced the TI version im eagar to get one. Obviously I have the steel at the moment. Loved it so much i rennovated it! it was red before and an 04' as far as i'm told bit it had a few nasty chips from the UK C2C mainly. All work courtesy of Kevin Winter.

I hope you enjoy my pics (some really old, some old and the new):














































(Changing Color - Irrescant White)










(Custom Chain Stay Protector)










(Airsprayed Badge and apologies for the old headset which will be replaced!)

So work to be done well needs building and I need a bigger house before I can, everything is ready and cant wait till summer!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

replace the frame with a vintage USA made Salsa, you'll be much happier!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Meh, vintage schmintage. He likes the bike and got it re-done. This is *all* things Moto.....though maybe post-2000 is pushing it 

Looks sweet by the way!


----------



## stealthelite1986 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, sorry i did not realise it was just for the classics only its a 04' frame though (6 years may cut it?)


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Original or not, I dig that headtube sticker.


----------



## stealthelite1986 (Aug 17, 2009)

tanks Vlad, to top that off its airsprayed on

the guy who sprayed it is very talented, does welding and everything. He offered to put a carbon back end in too but i did not have the budget at the time, perhaps in the future tho!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Trying to date my Ala Carte. I figure it is 1997, but I am trying to narrow things down. The serial is SM2597, it doesn't have have a rear canti/HiteRite tab. The cables are all down tube-routed save the rear brake. Graphics look pretty much like the 97-98 bikes I've found, a la Joe Steel's first bike in post #49. 

1994 SM1343 (scooderdude) 
1994 SM1349 (kpomtb)
1995 SM2015 (datasurfer)
1996 SM2281 (kiwijohn)

joe, jeff, pepperman, or anyone else, have you got your serial numbers handy?

:edited/added below:

Perusing the thread, it was interesting to see the same cable routing in '89 as there was in 1998, while in between they seem to have gone with top-tube routing. My frame has a 1 1/8th head tube and is sus corrected to 420mm.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

your bike is from the last runs Salsa did in Petaluma in 1998.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Good to know! And thanks for the response.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

My jelly belly is SM1343


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you know the year? Perhaps another 1994?


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Do you know the year? Perhaps another 1994?


Would make sense.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Word, I will add it as such.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooderdude said:


> My jelly belly is SM1343


Did I know this? The one from VC I take it?


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The one from VC I take it?


That is affirmative.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Pretty sure mine is a 96. I didn't get it until 98 though, still unbuilt. 
It does have a canti hanger, used for a Hite Rite now, and top tube cables.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

salsa-luma said:


> your bike is from the last runs Salsa did in Petaluma in 1998.


Is that based on the number or on the accoutrements? (1 1/8th, no hanger, downtube cables, etc)


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

At the urging of ... er ... can't remember your name ... here's my La Raza. I *think* it's a 1992, although it could be a 1993. I'm the original owner, hence my fuzzy memory. 

I can't remember how they sized them, I usually ride a 53cm road bike, this one is 50cm?

I was the "head mechanic/buyer for cool things", and my shop had sold a few dozen stems, a half dozen Jellybean'ed Alacartes, a truckload of bar ends, etc. This was before email, so Ross and I would talk on the phone from time to time. (SUPER nice guy, would love to have another margarita with him someday!) I was really excited by the (at the time very odd) idea of a sloping top tube road bike, but hated the idea of an aluminum fork. (I grew up on steel.) Ross agreed to build me a Reynold 531c fork, with a flat crown, and if I am not mistaken a rifled Columbus steerer. I had to agree to not tell any potential customers that this was the source of the fork. He really did not feel like building any forks at that point. (Hence the Bontrager/Ritchey choice on the MTB's?)

The other odd bits about mine, was that Ross talked me into leaving the fender eyelets on the frame/fork. (Most steel dropouts come with them, and the builder files them off.) He said it's only a couple of grams, and I might be happy to have them when at some point down the line it became my beater bike. (Ha!  ) There is also a 1/4 ball bearing brazed to the seat tube to function as a pump peg, which has mainly served to remind me to NEVER clamp the bike in a stand by the tube. Seriously - I've had nightmares about mashing that BB into the tube!

They were a size specific mix of Columbus tube sets at this point I think.

The parts were my eclectic mix. Superbe Pro, Dura Ace, Mavic SSC, White Ind, Syncros, Nitto, and a paychecks worth of SRP bolts.

Here she is, still sitting pretty even without air in the tires:


----------



## justin_g (Jul 25, 2010)

La Raza serial number SR1211-65. I bought it used around 2002, but I don't know when the frame was built. Anybody here have a guess?


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought my La Raza new in 95. It's serial # is SR1580, no additional numbers or dashes. It shipped from the factory on 3/10/95.

Still my only road bike. Just finished a nice little spin on it this morning, and rode it on an MS150 last weekend. It may be the only bike I don't have any pictures of. I'll have to snap a few later.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge, Salsa really didn't number their bikes with the intent of one being able to identify year or month of manufacture. All I know is the *S* is for Salsa, and the *R*, in your case, is for Road.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

scooderdude said:


> My jelly belly is SM1343


I bought my A La Carte new in 94, it's just a few behind yours. SM1349.


----------



## clockworkgazz (Nov 22, 2007)

I will post up my ala carte tonight at home, pretty sure it is a 1997 and wondered if anyone was aware of anwhere I could get headtube decals? BTW love the thread and bikes uber cool.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

clockworkgazz said:


> wondered if anyone was aware of anwhere I could get headtube decals?


I was considering a repaint of my La Raza, and was exchanging emails with someone over at "New Salsa". It just kind of petered out, no decals, no joy. It seemed as though they might have some decals around, but .... eh ... who knows?

You might have better luck than I did.

I'd really like some new stem decals, and thought I had some packed away. Turns out I don't.

You've got the frame though, that's the hard part!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## arthog (Jun 7, 2008)

I might have a headtube decal left. These would be the original from 1982. not sure if there was a change in the design.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

what decals are you looking for besides the old style La Raza?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

When this thread was first started I walked away from the possible purchase of this bike. Since then I've acquired the bike.

The story is it was built for a close friend of Ross' as a wedding present. It's one of the fabled first 6. My guess is #6 as it's the smallest and has a different seat tube clamp to accommodate the shorter size. It was repainted by Ross several years ago with original decals and the original parts were used for the build.


----------



## clockworkgazz (Nov 22, 2007)

arthog said:


> I might have a headtube decal left. These would be the original from 1982. not sure if there was a change in the design.


would they fit these decals? If so I am very interested arthog.


----------



## clockworkgazz (Nov 22, 2007)

salsa-luma said:


> what decals are you looking for besides the old style La Raza?


not to fussy, did not think I would get any response really, suppose the metal badge would be very cool but anything is good.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Upchuck----that thing is fabulous! New photo spread request #1 here


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Upchuck----that thing is fabulous! New photo spread request #1 here


ya, that bike needs its own thread.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Its thread worthy!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


>


Love the bike but damn Rumphy. Both those wheels would explode under me. :skep:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

New bars


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Love the bike but damn Rumphy. Both those wheels would explode under me. :skep:


Haha! No joke. I'm pretty gentle when riding it with this particular wheelset. Radial laced Nuke Proof no less. Its the Answer Manitou of front wheels.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I'd not seen one of these around, so I decided to scan mine.

Sorry for the coffee stains, I had to read through the manual a couple of times to get the proper technique down.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Excellent.


----------



## cibi (Oct 18, 2005)

Love my Salsa Mug!


















* Genius Salsa Mug Owner's Manual* (found it somewhere on the web)


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

cibi said:


> Genius Salsa Mug Owner's Manual (found it somewhere on the web)


(Click on mine there above, it's a link to a pdf. If you want a copy that is ...  )


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That was awesome


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

How the hell did I miss that back in the day? Classic Salsa.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

This thread is full of win


----------



## tam high 74 (Dec 9, 2010)

ala carte SM805 sayin howdy! bought new at sunshine cycles in fairfax.
killer metallic eggplant purple!
cheers,
tom


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Pics aren't working.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone know the seatpost size that a middle-ish 90's AlaCarte would use? 

My foggy old brain can't remember between the two likely diameters. (One of which is wrong, so I'll just bite my tongue.) Thx!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

27.2 ?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Miguel answered me off-line. . . {drum roll} . . . 26.8mm.

Thx!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

For the archival searches: my (later) 90s Ala Carte is 27.2.


----------



## tam high 74 (Dec 9, 2010)

tam high 74 said:


> ala carte SM805 sayin howdy! bought new at sunshine cycles in fairfax.
> killer metallic eggplant purple!
> cheers,
> tom


here's a pic...


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I like it, I like it a lot.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah it's 27.2

-Schmitty-


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Salsa Moto SL #52. Took a couple shots of it on a ride yesterday. Note the real early Wolber Super Champion rims rolled down by Keith and the famous fillets by Ross.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome (but you need a rack!)

Is that seat QR built in? Very cool stuff.


----------



## tam high 74 (Dec 9, 2010)

is that tiburon in the background?
-tom


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice! Can't get much better than that! All it needs is a matching Zefal on that peg.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

Has anybody seen the brakes that were designed by Ross Shafer around 1990? Post pics if possible.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*link from mombat*

https://mombat.org/90SalsaLetter1.jpg

3rd paragraph or above the helmet panties info mentions the brake design. 
I assume the brakes never made it out of the prototype phase. 
Anybody?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Figured I'd add my latest '91 Salsa Ala Carte





































original thread '91 Salsa Ala Carte rescue- Mtbr.com


----------



## fungoir (Oct 5, 2010)

here are my babies


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Figured I'd add my latest '91 Salsa Ala Carte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeet, sexy.. damm. drop dead sexy.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

keepiing the brazed stem theme going. this should be fun..


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

That's gonna be so awesome Hollister! All Dirt Drop ride!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

you should change your sig, Joe Steel!

Sweet colors, H. I like that way better than the rasta one. Can't wait to see it built up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Sweet colors, H. I like that way better than the rasta one. Can't wait to see it built up.


Me too. We should trade!


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

So I've looked thru this thread trying to get a conclusive idea on "correct" decal layout for my generation Salsa and was wondering if anyone here can tell me the for-sure's. I picked up what I was told was a 93 Salsa but the serial number seems lower than the other one's I've seen listed (SM668). Anyway, the seller also provided me with replacement frame decals, a black set & a white set as well as a few others, and I just wanted to know which were correct to use for that time period. There were some Ala Carte top-tube decals in the envelope but I haven't seen those on any of the older frames, and there were no good pics of the little American flag decal for the non-drive chain stay either. Can anyone tell me when they started using those decals and if they'll be correct for my Salsa? Frame has some decent patina but also has a few rough spots and since I have the decals a respray may be the call.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Salsa*

I have SM688. This should clear anything up. I believe it is a 90 or 91 most likely a 90. I am going to get it powder coated sometime this year. 6 decals total. No ala carte decal. Crappy pics below. 
Down Tube Decal








Head Tube Decal








Flag Decal top of seat tube








Tubing decal by BB on Seat Tube








Made in USA decal on non drive side chainstay









My Salsa came with a Bianchi Tange fork. Found a NOS Switchblade, waiting for a P10. Very rough paint.



jack lantern said:


> So I've looked thru this thread trying to get a conclusive idea on "correct" decal layout for my generation Salsa and was wondering if anyone here can tell me the for-sure's. I picked up what I was told was a 93 Salsa but the serial number seems lower than the other one's I've seen listed (SM668). Anyway, the seller also provided me with replacement frame decals, a black set & a white set as well as a few others, and I just wanted to know which were correct to use for that time period. There were some Ala Carte top-tube decals in the envelope but I haven't seen those on any of the older frames, and there were no good pics of the little American flag decal for the non-drive chain stay either. Can anyone tell me when they started using those decals and if they'll be correct for my Salsa? Frame has some decent patina but also has a few rough spots and since I have the decals a respray may be the call.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

jack lantern said:


> I picked up what I was told was a 93 Salsa but the serial number seems lower than the other one's I've seen listed (SM668). .


Was this the one that was on KSL? Cool pick-up. Looked nice, but it was too small for me.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

mrjustin007 said:


> Was this the one that was on KSL? Cool pick-up. Looked nice, but it was too small for me.


That's the one. I was in pretty decent shape, just needs a complete overhaul (esp the fork that was on it).


----------



## 1978 (Sep 23, 2010)

2004 with a vintage twist........


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice bike but.......what's the twist?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Nice bike but.......what's the twist?


Tan walls I guess?


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

Ross also built a sic bmx bike for max (his son)in the late 90's, i dont know if it was the only one but it was sweet.I was a mechanic at the bike factory on kentucky st petaluma right up the road from the water st salsa shop back then and the salsa parties were epic.any salsa bike makes me get all nostalgic even the new ones.Ross was a nice guy and im sure still is and guys like him and Bruce Gordon would let us youngsters drool over the bikes and give us stickers


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

My vintage Salsa stuff.

1996 La Raza. The UC Berkeley Cycling team was sponsored by Salsa so I got the frame at a big discount. Took so long to get that I only got to ride it in one race. I don't ride it much anymore. I might strip it down and use the parts to build a 'cross bike. Then put the frame up on the wall as art. Serial number is 2049. Size is 45 (50).


I don't think many of the new Salsa frames have one of these stickers anymore


I'm not a beer drinker but I couldn't pass this up when I saw it.


One of these has already been posted. I don't use it anymore. If anyone wants it, make me an offer.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

fast540 said:


> Ross also built a sic bmx bike for max (his son)in the late 90's, i dont know if it was the only one but it was sweet.I was a mechanic at the bike factory on kentucky st petaluma right up the road from the water st salsa shop back then and the salsa parties were epic.any salsa bike makes me get all nostalgic even the new ones.Ross was a nice guy and im sure still is and guys like him and Bruce Gordon would let us youngsters drool over the bikes and give us stickers


I would love to see a picture of that bike. I like what BG has done for bicycling and wish he got more recognition today for his efforts. I find it annoying that Vanilla has a huge waiting list and somebody like Bruce could use a few more orders. I'm looking forward to getting some tires from him though. Thank you, Bruce Gordon!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gddyap said:


> My vintage Salsa stuff.
> 
> 1996 La Raza. The UC Berkeley Cycling team was sponsored by Salsa so I got the frame at a big discount. Took so long to get that I only got to ride it in one race. I don't ride it much anymore. I might strip it down and use the parts to build a 'cross bike. Then put the frame up on the wall as art. Serial number is 2049. Size is 45 (50).


Nice back story! And nice Bronco too!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

G- I've got a pic of Max's old BMX bike on my home computer, I'll pass it along. I think it may even fit you


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

salsa-luma said:


> G- I've got a pic of Max's old BMX bike on my home computer, I'll pass it along. I think it may even fit you


haaaa haaa. 

Love to see it! Thanks!


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

My La Raza 







Campi Chorus Gruppo, Tune Hubs with Mavic Reflex, Ritchey/Nitto Post with Flite, 3TTT Morphe Bar.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> G- I've got a pic of Max's old BMX bike on my home computer, I'll pass it along. I think it may even fit you


How about the 26" Cruiser that Ross built for himself? Didn't he break his wrist first time out on it?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> G- I've got a pic of Max's old BMX bike on my home computer, I'll pass it along. I think it may even fit you


Deja vu all over again?

http://forums.mtbr.com/4580261-post105.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/4585702-post115.html


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I love the orange La Raza. Get me a an orange B17 and raise those bars a couple of inches above the seat....not too dorky.

I heard that Salsa made a flask/holder. Any pics? Where can I buy one? 

I need to have access to hard liquor on my rides.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Salsa awesome-ness*

Had to post this here. Some good reading and pictures from the BMC Blog as usual.

Black Mountain Cycles: The bike that Tyme forgot...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

burritoguru said:


> Had to post this here. Some good reading and pictures from the BMC Blog as usual.
> 
> Black Mountain Cycles: The bike that Tyme forgot...


That bike is silly cool. Belongs to a forum member and can't wait for him to post it up himself although he's kinda shy about these things.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Fork Lust!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This'll help.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

My lord that thing is incredible. More pics please.


edit---ah yes, previous page and all that.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

*Salsa Infierno*

Mike did a great job installing a shorter BB spindle while preserving the original grease-guard bearings. Thanks Mike!

Thanks to Sky at VeloCult for making this one available, and especially to Ross (aka Scoboni) for building such terrific bikes back in the day...

More pics of the bike here.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nightshade_rider said:


> Mike Varley did a great job installing a shorter BB spindle while preserving the original grease-guard bearings. Thanks Mike!
> 
> Thanks to Sky at VeloCult for making this one available, and especially to Ross (aka Scoboni) for building such terrific bikes back in the day...
> 
> More pics of the bike here.


Fantastic bike and pictures!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

>round of applause<


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

My new favorite Salsa. thanks for posting!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> My new favorite Salsa. thanks for posting!


 Amen!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

just a few more tweaks and it'll be perfect


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hot.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice work H!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Dropbars will forever look wrong on a mountainbike--in my opinion--but that is a nice bike.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Vlad said:


> Dropbars will forever look wrong on a mountainbike--in my opinion--but that is a nice bike.


Those aren't "dropbars" they're.... "dirt drops"


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Haha... of course, of course.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Vlad said:


> Dropbars will forever look wrong on a mountainbike--in my opinion--but that is a nice bike.


You should give it a try. When set up properly, they're the best riding, most fun, fully rigid bike to ride -- in my opinion


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Dropbars will forever look wrong on a mountainbike--in my opinion--but that is a nice bike.


It's not a fashion accessory. It works by saving your wrists from punishment. It transforms your position on the bike..
again: it's not about looks. It's about function.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> just a few more tweaks and it'll be perfect


stem is a tad short. Build and frame: class.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> stem is a tad short. Build and frame: class.


it could stand to come up a little, then I'll go with a longer steerer


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

colker1 said:


> It's not a fashion accessory. It works by saving your wrists from punishment. It transforms your position on the bike..
> again: it's not about looks. It's about function.


I understand, which is why I said drop bars _look_ wrong, in my opinion. As much as we may value function in our bikes, you can't deny that the looks of our bikes play a role in getting us psyched to ride.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> You should give it a try. When set up properly, they're the best riding, most fun, fully rigid bike to ride -- in my opinion


Haha. Someday, maybe.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

classen said:


> Those aren't "dropbars" they're.... "dirt drops"


I believe technically they're called "off-road drops (or dropbars)".

Done wrong I'll agree they can look pretty silly on an mtb. Done right...nothing is more perfect.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nightshade_rider said:


> Mike Varley did a great job installing a shorter BB spindle while preserving the original grease-guard bearings. Thanks Mike!
> 
> Thanks to Sky at VeloCult for making this one available, and especially to Ross (aka Scoboni) for building such terrific bikes back in the day...
> 
> More pics of the bike here.


Fantastic bike B! Don't know how I missed your repost of this.

So...is it a touch too big for you? Also, do you prefer to run your brakes that far up the bars?

Again, beautiful bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> just a few more tweaks and it'll be perfect


That bike definitely ended up in the right hands.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

H- she came together very nicely, lets go riding!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's my drop setup for all you haters. She feels better than most of my flat bar MTB's


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm noticing a trend here..

all drop bar salsa ride!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> it could stand to come up a little, then I'll go with a longer steerer


MRC ti forks?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> Here's my drop setup for all you haters. She feels better than most of my flat bar MTB's


droooool...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> MRC ti forks?


noooooooo


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> I'm noticing a trend here..
> 
> all drop bar salsa ride!


I'm down/ready.



colker1 said:


> MRC ti forks?


Colkervision fail!? Noooo!


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> So...is it a touch too big for you? Also, do you prefer to run your brakes that far up the bars?.


This bike actually fits better than any of my other bikes...climbing out of the saddle feels less cramped than my dropbar Ibis (despite the fact that one was custom built for me).

The bike is a tad shorter and steeper than the Ibis but the difference in handling is quite apparent - so light and quick on the front end. Between the weight-weenie wheel build and the tight geometry, the bike is just an absolute pleasure to ride.

Not sure if the hoods are higher than normal, or maybe the bar is just canted pretty high so that the drops point at the rear axle. 90% of my climbing is on the hoods and that position feels dialed in.



hollister said:


> I'm noticing a trend here..
> 
> all drop bar salsa ride!


Yessir, let's get the brethren together for a uncivilized romp.



Vlad said:


> Dropbars will forever look wrong on a mountainbike--in my opinion--but that is a nice bike.


But ... but... dropbars and Salsas go together like beer, chips and ... er... Salsa.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm down/ready.
> 
> Colkervision fail!? Noooo!


my super powers are gone!:madman:


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Another serial number question. I just bought an old Salsa CX bike.....serial number SM 2350. Where can I get info on this bike? 

It's been modified at some point by Chris Kelly for disc brakes and re-powdercoated lime green. Also has a Kelly fork for the disc brakes. Great bike and in great shape, but I'm just curious on the tubing and date made. 

Also, would this be called a La Cruz because it doesn't have a name on it. 

Pics to come!


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*La Cruz*

Your bike would be a La Cruz. The only info I have seen would be on mombat and this thread. As for the year it is a 97 or 98.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Built in July of 1997 (info courtesy of Sean at Soulcraft.....thanks!)

Modified by Chris Kelly's shop at some point and it's his fork. 1" threadless and daylights of tire clearance. I was able to fit a knobby 650b tire front and back on this thing. I'm still messing with the set-up so I don't have the bar tape on yet. Great ride so far! Love it!! Goes great with my "newer" orange La Cruz.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rear brake cable stop is classy.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Rear brake cable stop is classy.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ooohh.. there is a cam sculpted on the seatstay lug. was it a drop bar build from the beginning?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

it was a little different from how it sits now


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Build upgrade!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

There was a black w/ chillis ala carte at a NY lbs in 1996.. almost bought it but the shop had sold the Bonty fork that came w/ it. Fail.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

hollister said:


> it was a little different from how it sits now]


Am so happy to see my trusty old steed getting use, and like the drop bar set up.
Thanks for posting the pix!
FW


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

*I Know It's a...*

road bike...










But she IS a Salsa La Raza, and she DOES have a Rock Shox product on her along with an XT front derailleur, so that counts, right? 

1994 48cm La Raza with a Rock Shox Paris Roubaix Ti SL fork
MIxture of Shimano components with Campy (!) rims

I've ridden her all over the State, on long road rides out of Moab, and all over Denver. She never fails to get a stare or two because of the PR Ti.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Dope.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

How do you like that fork? Does it work well enough to justify the geometry-fvckery and weight?


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

Vlad said:


> How do you like that fork? Does it work well enough to justify the geometry-fvckery and weight?


Vlad,

I've had the fork for almost twenty years, and with the exception of changing the oil and airing the fork up it has been hassle free. Weight wise, it added a pound to the overall weight of the bike; she's definitely not light like today's road bikes but everything today's bike lacks this one has in spades. The fork makes the bike very stable on surfaces like chipseal and irregular road, but when I use the lockout and get out of the pedals she accelerates without skipping a beat. I have to force her a bit into hard corners, but once she's in she stays right there without any tendency to flop.

BTW I got the fork in the first place as a way to ride while recuperating from a broken clavicle. I wanted to do road as opposed to MTB rides, plus Tchmil had just won Paris Roubaix on the same fork the year before so I said go for it. Ain't been disappointed.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

I just acquired a small (13.5 inch) Ala Carte from Craigslist. I watched the asking price decline over the span of a couple of weeks. I got it for a pretty good price. My wife is short enough to ride it I think. (On the way over to look at it, I could just hear her voice in my head: "But I don't NEED a new bike!")

It's in pretty decent shape - no rust and no chips in the paint. A mid-level mostly LX build. Columbus Cromor that uses a 26.6 seatpost. Serial number is SM522. I thought that judging from the fork, the bike is a 1995, but then I noticed that it has a roller stem which makes me think it came with a rigid fork originally. The Judy XC's elastomers had crumbled completely and one of the stanchions is severely oxidized, so I'm thinking about replacing it with a rigid fork. What length would be best? About 400mm a-c or so?


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

^ Great score. Frame is probably earlier (91?). Would be right at home with a Bontrager rigid fork up front.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

"My wife is short enough to ride it I think."

At 5'4", I ride the same size salsa frame, if that helps...if it doesn't fit, PM me 

"Great score. Frame is probably earlier (91?). Would be right at home with a Bontrager rigid fork up front."

+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

datasurfer said:


> "My wife is short enough to ride it I think."
> 
> At 5'4", I ride the same size salsa frame, if that helps...if it doesn't fit, PM me
> 
> ...


Hey! I'm 5'4" and you're shorter than me.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Hey! I'm 5'4" and you're shorter than me.


OK then 5'4"-ish I gotta work on that posture!


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

Too bad I sold my 1" McMahon titanium fork a few years ago. I went ahead and ordered some aftermarket springs for the Judy. The suspension fork'll do until something better comes along.


----------



## stealthelite1986 (Aug 17, 2009)

hollister said:


>


Wow, what are those shifters? please tell me I can have a set!


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*One of my favorite threads. Saved as a bookmark. Always happy to add to it.*

Current Build and will change.

1990 Salsa Jelly Bean

Shimano XT thumbshifters, rear and front derailleurs, Phil Wood Wheelset, 105 headset,Control Tech seatpost, Syncros Cranks, SSM Regal saddle, Salsa stem(on its 3rd stem waiting for 4th) and handlebar, XTR XT v brakes and levers. Please avert eyes from housing.

Came with nuke proof wheelset, sugino cranks, onza ski bends, beatup xt canti levers, xt brakes, flite saddle, 150mm salsa roller stem.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

2006 Salsa el Santo

Got it off Craigslist this summer. Couple moving out of town, went to 29ers.

Reba front fork
Manitou swinger rear shock
SRAM derailers
Avid mech discs

Did a tune up, added combo pedals, bash guard and ergon grips.
This bike is SOOO Much better than I am...


















Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool frame. Needs canti's in all the pics


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Diggin the salsa on the stays


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

And loaded up ...

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## frogfuz (Sep 5, 2013)

*Old school Ala Carte decals*

Hello fellow Salsa owners. Ben from Salsa referred me to this thread. I'm looking for a set of decals for my Ala Carte (Jelly Bean) and he mentioned that someone on this forum would have a contact for reproduction decals for that era. 
In addition, if you have any Suntour xc pro components to trade or sale for 3 NOS decals. 2 are headtube decals with the chili pepper riding away from the sun on a mtb with yellow tires and thumbies and the "if it ain't moto it's worthless!" motto. The 3rd is a top tube (maybe) decal with Salsa in white font with a Jelly Bean paint rainbow background.


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Picked up an El Kaboing last night. From the various posts I've seen, there were 50-75 of these built?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Risse shock on it too. Nice. Supposedly not that many were made, but I've seen quite a few other the years, so it feels like more to me.

Yours looks very clean!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

CW = Chumba Wumba


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks, ridden by a little old lady on sundays  The components are in equally good condition other than a gooey mess inside the fork.

Serial number is SM1908 - would that make it a '96?


----------



## rammer (Mar 14, 2006)

'97 Salsa Viajero. S&S couplers. Came with the case, I'll be building it up for when I travel.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Silver Pepperman*

Sterling silver Pepperman by Jen Green


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, 
here is my Salsa 
Frame: SM 287


Philippe


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Short list for me. So cool. 

Beautiful project done so nice. I think the late 80's just look perfect and that Salsa is right on!


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

oneschnark said:


> Hi,
> here is my Salsa
> Frame: SM 287
> Philippe


Just two s/n newer than my bike (SM 285)! That might be one of the earliest tig'd Ala Cartes.

Nice job with paint matching the P10 stem for the dirt drop conversion you showed in the other thread. The bike looks great either way (flat bars or drops). :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

tductape said:


> Short list for me. So cool.
> 
> Beautiful project done so nice. I think the late 80's just look perfect and that Salsa is right on!


Yep, that's a beauty.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

oneschnark said:


> Hi,
> here is my Salsa
> Frame: SM 287


Did I read earlier that this frame/fork got repainted?

At one time I had SM 369 with the same side gussets on the headtube, and it was originally a camo paint job.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,

the Paint of the Frame is original.


Philippe


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Picture from the Frame (1989)


Philippe


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

oneschnark said:


> the Paint of the Frame is original.


Impressive!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Prototype Salsa brake:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Salsas on Donner Pass:



R. Otis photo


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Any idea who's in the line up? That second bike from the right looks familiar?


DoubleCentury said:


> Salsas on Donner Pass:
> 
> 
> 
> R. Otis photo


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Are those sculpted SunTour arms? Just today I was thinking about what it would take to convert a set to linkage.


DoubleCentury said:


> Prototype Salsa brake:


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Prototype Salsa brake:


And JB's version of the Salsa concept brake. Dispensed with roller and added noodle.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

jeff said:


> Any idea who's in the line up? That second bike from the right looks familiar?


Sort of like this one except with even more crazy paint.

Pouf de flage Salsa 001 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I was thinking it was yours DC.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> I was thinking it was yours DC.


All of DC's bikes are in a museum now.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The word is he's now riding a 2002 Schwinn Mesa Comp.


girlonbike said:


> All of DC's bikes are in a museum now.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> The word is he's now riding a 2002 Schwinn Mesa Comp.


With custom brakes!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Sort of like this one except with even more crazy paint.
> 
> Pouf de flage Salsa 001 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Does Jill still have that bike? Several of us donated parts for that one in a rush to get it done for KV (or was it a Sea Otter ride?).


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Does Jill still have that bike? Several of us donated parts for that one in a rush to get it done for KV (or was it a Sea Otter ride?).


I thought it went back to BMC and then back to the original owner.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

nightshade_rider said:


> And JB's version of the Salsa concept brake. Dispensed with roller and added noodle.


The Kite bike was built while Joe shared space in Ross' shop. The brake arms were probably made from the same DiaCompe parts that Ross got from Japan.

Kite Bike,

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1989-breezer-kite-bike-info-602354.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

SM 117








As it landed (and apparently with me putting the rear brake cable on the other side). This one'll be a little bit of work over the summer


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fricken awesome.

All I can say is, if yours fits you Yo-Nate-Y,

Mine fits me 

Well known fact, Ross sized his frames small on the riders.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

We may have to arrange some sort of three way trade with a shorty who owns a gate.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-nate-y said:


> sm 117
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing what you do with it Nate!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Indeedy. First step done thanks to you--thanks for the black Hite Rite!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*I have a problem*

Not a roller in the bunch.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Current iteration*

Dirt drop build 
version #2 of Salsa
Has been fun


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

burritoguru said:


> Dirt drop build
> version #2 of Salsa
> Has been fun


Nice! They're great as drop bar bikes. I just got done rebuilding mine actually. It's ready for another vintage ride.
There are for sure 5 jelly bean drop bar bikes local now!


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I just got done rebuilding mine actually. It's ready for another vintage ride.


Hopefully you changed yer tires, dude!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nightshade_rider said:


> Hopefully you changed yer tires, dude!


I did...to equally dry and crusty Umma Gummas.  I'm a slow learner.

Also now has full XT build and rare straight blade Koski fork.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha, yeah. You get to change your tires every time you ride. The king of old rubbers!


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Drop arm build*



Rumpfy said:


> Nice! They're great as drop bar bikes. I just got done rebuilding mine actually. It's ready for another vintage ride.


Does the cockpit resemble this?

Looking forward to the next vintage ride depending on when it happens.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

burritoguru said:


> Does the cockpit resemble this?
> 
> Looking forward to the next vintage ride depending on when it happens.


It does. Nothing worse than interrupting your flow to take a sh!t. Problem solved.

We're due for a vintage group ride. Maybe something for early/mid Aug. I'll put something together.


----------



## antiscene (Dec 22, 2007)

*A vintage Salsa has been wrecked........*

I hate to bum anyone out, but my vintage salsa succumbed to the streets of Philadelphia the other day. She put up a spirited ride every time, and was always a blast to be out on, but alas, the pot hole was too great. Now with genuine sadness I want to ask is there any way to find the history of the frame through the serial #? Any help in getting year of build or location would be great. It had Ritchey drop outs in the rear, and was a really cool mix of Campy shifters/ rear derailer, and XTR hubs, XT crank and front derailer. The bike was a cyclocross frame but had touring tabs, salsa black fork, red frame, serial # SM2360.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

antiscene said:


> I hate to bum anyone out, but my vintage salsa succumbed to the streets of Philadelphia the other day. She put up a spirited ride every time, and was always a blast to be out on, but alas, the pot hole was too great. Now with genuine sadness I want to ask is there any way to find the history of the frame through the serial #? Any help in getting year of build or location would be great. It had Ritchey drop outs in the rear, and was a really cool mix of Campy shifters/ rear derailer, and XTR hubs, XT crank and front derailer. The bike was a cyclocross frame but had touring tabs, salsa black fork, red frame, serial # SM2360.


Ouch! I have a near identical La Cruz and would be heart-broken if it met a similar fate. Not many production bikes from back in the late 90s could run 700x43 tires and mtb triple crankset. Not just a cross bike but an "adventure" bike. Serious fun factor.

I think all of the 1st generation La Cruz frames were built in Petaluma between 1997 and 1999. Mine is s/n SM2483 so a bit later than yours.


----------



## antiscene (Dec 22, 2007)

nightshade_rider said:


> Ouch! I have a near identical La Cruz and would be heart-broken if it met a similar fate. Not many production bikes from back in the late 90s could run 700x43 tires and mtb triple crankset. Not just a cross bike but an "adventure" bike. Serious fun factor.
> 
> I think all of the 1st generation La Cruz frames were built in Petaluma between 1997 and 1999. Mine is s/n SM2483 so a bit later than yours.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I am truly heartbroken. The bike was a blast. Thanks again!


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

Hope you consider filing a claim if it is warranted.
Potholes are dangerous. Glad you are ok.
Office of the Director of Finance


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

antiscene said:


> I hate to bum anyone out, but my vintage salsa succumbed to the streets of Philadelphia the other day. She put up a spirited ride every time, and was always a blast to be out on, but alas, the pot hole was too great. Now with genuine sadness I want to ask is there any way to find the history of the frame through the serial #? Any help in getting year of build or location would be great. It had Ritchey drop outs in the rear, and was a really cool mix of Campy shifters/ rear derailer, and XTR hubs, XT crank and front derailer. The bike was a cyclocross frame but had touring tabs, salsa black fork, red frame, serial # SM2360.


Check with Ross or Sean W (Soulcraft) to see if they'd be willing to fix it. Cost effective, no...but can you put a price on sentimental value?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Check with Ross or Sean W (Soulcraft) to see if they'd be willing to fix it. Cost effective, no...but can you put a price on sentimental value?


x2 likely cheaper than buying an equivalent new bike, and you'd keep your trusty steed!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Here is a small archive of historic Salsa photos as well as a collection of known fillet-brazed Salsa bikes. Hopefully, more of these creations by Ross Shafer will be identified in the coming years. Those were some crazy times back in the 80s down in Santa Cruz.

Salsa Photos - Vintage MTB Workshop


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Remember these stickers?



Salsa Pepper Globes by GRAVELBIKEcom, on Flickr


----------



## ohcaras (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's my ~'95 A La Carte:


----------



## tobyt (Feb 16, 2015)

Any Salsa decals still up for grabs? Desperately trying to get my hands on some to replicate! Cheers!








Looking for some chilli pepper love for my El Mar. It is too sterile, need to take it back to when the Chilli ruled fun mtbs!


----------



## txmtbr (Jan 30, 2004)

I just obtained the same exact same salsa frame with the peppers painted on it. Serial # SM 1093. The parts were all garbage, so I stripped them off and will hang the frame in my garage. What can you tell me about that bike? Year, where to get replacement decals, etc? This one was well ridden and has it's share of scratches. Sorry to be contacting you 7 years after your post, but it's tough to find much info on this bike. Thanks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

txmtbr said:


> I just obtained the same exact same salsa frame with the peppers painted on it. Serial # SM 1093. The parts were all garbage, so I stripped them off and will hang the frame in my garage. What can you tell me about that bike? Year, where to get replacement decals, etc? This one was well ridden and has it's share of scratches. Sorry to be contacting you 7 years after your post, but it's tough to find much info on this bike. Thanks!


Delicious. Let's see some photos.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

txmtbr said:


> will hang the frame in my garage.


Wait, what? You're gonna rebuild and ride it right?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Peppers or jelly beans for paint?


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

This count? 










I do have some old decals if tobyt or anyone is looking


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

No because it needs a drive side picture. 
Got to love the soulcraft paint schemes: industrial, modern, cool. Not to mention geometry that seems like the perfect all rounder.


----------



## tobyt (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice bike !

Am interested in the decals, let me know a price and how many you have for sale. 

I am in Australia

Cheers!


----------



## steelframelover (Jul 24, 2015)

I am a new member. Greetings to everyone! 
Recently I picked up a single-speed with Salsa frame. Under the BB I found the following serial numbers:

CASSE45
M80902xx

From all the readings I have the serial number is supposed to start with S for Salsa and then followed with a M or R for the type. Does anyone know what the above numbers mean?

Thank you


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

Can you upload a picture of the frame?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

There are some definite characteristics to a Salsa. Here is my Salsa Factory single speed with track dropouts.










1997 Salsa Factory Single Speed - Vintage Mountain Bike Workshop


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> There are some definite characteristics to a Salsa. Here is my Salsa Factory single speed with track dropouts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DC, that's a gorgeous single speed...love everything about it.

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks. I really like factory singlespeeds, ones intended from the beginning as such without chain tensioner or eccentric hub or magic gearing. Clean lines with no extra cable guides.

On a group ride, I don't think this bike would even get noticed.

A little Jen Green artistry,


----------



## steelframelover (Jul 24, 2015)

*What are the numbers mean on my Salsa frame?*



burritoguru said:


> Can you upload a picture of the frame?


Here are two images. Again the numbers on below the BB are:

CASSE45

M80902xx

Thank you.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*salsa*

Looks like a recent Salsa Casserol



steelframelover said:


> Here are two images. Again the numbers on below the BB are:
> 
> CASSE45
> 
> ...


----------



## steelframelover (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Yippee*

Hey Guys and especially Gals do you like my new Salsa?


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

I dig it!!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

rismtb said:


> Hey Guys and especially Gals do you like my new Salsa?


Love it!! Well done. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

rismtb said:


> Hey Guys and especially Gals do you like my new Salsa?


Super nice!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Diversifying. Right on.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

JRA today and this guy rides past the other direction on this bike. I did a 180 and chased him down for a few pix. Says his daughter was sponsored by Salsa BITD and this was her race bike.


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello All,

First time poster, long time lurker. I just acquired a 1998/9 Salsa La Cruz in rough shape. 
I live in the San Francisco bay area and was wondering if anyone could recommend an appropriate local frame builder and painter to help with restoration. 

Growing up in the area + fondness for these bikes is making me want to return this beauty to its former glory.

*I am planing to reach out to the soulcraft shop in Petaluma - not sure if they do this type of work though.

Thanks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

From a Yeti I'm after.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

exlibris said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First time poster, long time lurker. I just acquired a 1998/9 Salsa La Cruz in rough shape.
> I live in the San Francisco bay area and was wondering if anyone could recommend an appropriate local frame builder and painter to help with restoration.
> ...


Bernie Mikkelsen in Alameda Mikkelsen Frames and D+D in San Lorenzo https://www.yelp.com/biz/d-and-d-cycles-san-lorenzo are both great and reasonably priced if you don't mind making the trip to the East Bay. Bernie had a stroke a while back so he doesn't communicate very well, but the repair work he did on my bike was perfect. Bernie does have a lady that helps him out with customers. Best to call and leave a message. D+D does beautiful work, perfect color match on my rear triangle where the repair was made.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Repack Rider said:


> JRA today and this guy rides past the other direction on this bike. I did a 180 and chased him down for a few pix. Says his daughter was sponsored by Salsa BITD and this was her race bike.
> 
> View attachment 1052549
> 
> ...


Charlie, that is a well used beauty, looks pretty small (15-16"?), but the guy looks average sized. Given that this was his daughters racer I assume there's no way he'd part with it, right? Where was this? BTW I'm not a bike stalker.

I'm amazed how few nice, handmade VRC bikes I see around Berkeley, you'd think there'd be more. I see a few but nothing on this scale. Cheers, Ben


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you peter.thedrake for your suggestions!

I will look into it and of course try to post some before and after photos.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Bernie is a good guy, and his prices are very reasonable. I can say the same about D&D as well. Also consider, depending on where you are in the Bay, Jeremy Sycip. He's in Santa Rosa. Don't know of any good paint shops out that way though.

Here's my newest pick-up. I've been riding it as much as I can since I got it. It seems like it gets better and better the more I ride it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> Here's my newest pick-up. I've been riding it as much as I can since I got it. It seems like it gets better and better the more I ride it.


The Yo is in danger!


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> The Yo is in danger!


It's good, but not quite that good. I'll make you a believer one of these days.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LeeDumler said:


> It's good, but not quite that good. I'll make you a believer one of these days.


I'm afraid of liking it. It betrays my Bay Area loyalties. But a modern Fat Chance would be totally ok since I'm a Ventana lover.

I don't see it eclipsing the Phoenix though.


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

*salsa la cruz cable hanger*

Does anyone here know where to find something like this:









I'm looking for a cable hanger that works with the tab on the back of my Salsa La Cruz - maybe a new part that jives with the original aesthetics of the frame.

(not my photo, not my bike. Found here: Gene?s Salsa La Cruz ? Bike Jerks)

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

exlibris said:


> Does anyone here know where to find something like this:
> 
> View attachment 1089496
> 
> ...


Paul Components ... you will find it there.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LeeDumler said:


> Bernie is a good guy, and his prices are very reasonable. I can say the same about D&D as well. Also consider, depending on where you are in the Bay, Jeremy Sycip. He's in Santa Rosa. Don't know of any good paint shops out that way though.
> 
> Here's my newest pick-up. I've been riding it as much as I can since I got it. It seems like it gets better and better the more I ride it.


 The red Salsa is HOT.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

exlibris said:


> Does anyone here know where to find something like this:
> 
> View attachment 1089496
> 
> ...


Lots of options on eBay if you search for 'rear brake cable hanger'.


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for the tips guys. Paul seems to only carry the "funky monkey" which is a little different than what I'm looking to replicate. 

I may try an ebay generic rear cable hanger modified with a barrel adjuster and fastened to the tab with a frame bolt. Does anyone know the purpose of the brass bit shown in the hanger photo above?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's just a presta valve lock nut used as a spacer so the bolt doesn't pinch the hanger against the tab. I'm assuming this guy wanted the hanger to be able to swing some. Either that or he used it as a spacer for alignment.


exlibris said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. Paul seems to only carry the "funky monkey" which is a little different than what I'm looking to replicate.
> 
> I may try an ebay generic rear cable hanger modified with a barrel adjuster and fastened to the tab with a frame bolt. Does anyone know the purpose of the brass bit shown in the hanger photo above?


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

colker1 said:


> The red Salsa is HOT.


Thanks, man! I've got a red El Kaboing frame hanging in my garage. If I ever get it built, they'll be quite the spicy pair.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Spicy!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Love it


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I also am a big fan of your salsaroni. Yum yum.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Oops. That sounds bad....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Oops. That sounds bad....


Ya, you don't ever want to talk like Cycleshark.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Ya, you don't ever want to talk like Cycleshark.


That's a throwback!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> That's a throwback!


You betaroni it is!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Jelly bean repaint?
So here's the deal. In early 91` I ordered an AlaCarte in black with Rasta Jelly Bean paint. It was my main bike for 10 years and in that time...Well....It's been repainted twice.  Right now it has a beautiful Lazer Moss green powder job from Spectrum circa 98 or so. It's hanging in my stand awaiting a rebuild but I keep getting stalled. The present paint and parts bin calls for a mid 90's restomod build but my heart tells me to find a painter that can repop the original paint and go period correct on the build. I found a pic online that is damn near exactly like I remember the paint being. Any painters known that can/will do this? 

Seeing that this was a good excuse to add to the thread I haven't contacted any painters yet.

Not my bike or pic.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Jelly bean repaint?
> So here's the deal. In early 91` I ordered an AlaCarte in black with Rasta Jelly Bean paint. It was my main bike for 10 years and in that time...Well....It's been repainted twice.  Right now it has a beautiful Lazer Moss green powder job from Spectrum circa 98 or so. It's hanging in my stand awaiting a rebuild but I keep getting stalled. The present paint and parts bin calls for a mid 90's restomod build but my heart tells me to find a painter that can repop the original paint and go period correct on the build. I found a pic online that is damn near exactly like I remember the paint being. Any painters known that can/will do this?
> 
> Seeing that this was a good excuse to add to the thread I haven't contacted any painters yet.
> ...


I do like the black variant of the Jelly Bean paint. Seeing as how you're the original owner and it's already been painted twice, I think it's great you're undertaking efforts to bring it back to it's original hue with period correct parts.

Are you trying to find local painters or is cost a prohibitive factor for you?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's a cost is no object choice at this point Eric.
The other day I was looking at my original notes that I scribbled on the back of the Xeroxed catalog that Salsa sent me. During a conversation with Ross on the phone about options i.e. brazeons paint etc. he mentioned Ed Litton for custom paint so I jotted that down along with my final choice for paint, Bontrager fork, stem and down tube routing.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Great project Jeff. Original owner to boot.


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

That's easy, a black powdercoat and some red, yellow and green varnish and a brush....











Or a bit more splattered....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice work. I've considered that route. I use to tell people my daughter painted my bike when they gave me the WTF question. 


Pepperman said:


> That's easy, a black powdercoat and some red, yellow and green varnish and a brush....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*buckle up*

would anyone know where/when history behind this item. Its very big and heavy


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

For good Salsa, go to Minnesota?!?

Therein lies your answer.



rismtb said:


> would anyone know where/when history behind this item. Its very big and heavy


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought the best salsa was in California somewhere


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

DoubleCentury said:


> For good Salsa, go to Minnesota?!?


They should have changed the name to "Lutefisk Cycles"


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Twas a little place in Petaluma. The new Salsa owned by QBP is doing good stuff, just different.



rismtb said:


> I thought the best salsa was in California somewhere


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Love the Salsa, has a great rep up here, maybe a little boutique in the late eighties the only place you could buy one off the floor was Mountain and Beach home of the Toad. Today the Salsa crowd here are many and very hardcore or very adventurous or both. After viewing the Pro's Closet clip on Ross I have whole new respect/love. In Paul Brodie's new book he mentions being very impressed by him when he travelled south to see what was going on.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Oh Yes another prowls the trails of the Bay Area*

Hello All, love all the peppery beast and beauties on here and now I get to add my own.

I posted this during transition from bare frame to partial build in the dirt drop thread, but thought I'd throw her up here too. A repatriated Jelly Bean from Berlin to Berkeley. Built it up from parts from a Bontrager, mostly M900, but XT derailleurs. I know the build is somewhat common, but that means I did something right? Serial # 1279 (1992/3?). Only had a little 7 mile mostly road ride with her last weekend and things feel good, but as my first dirt drop, a tad odd, but the comfort factor is definitely there, only time will tell and we'll see how it handles a bit of the ole knarly stuff.

She is a beauty though IMHO, is the Salsa brake booster a bit much? I like the control tech back brake (had to make it a bit odd). And no harping on my tape job, that is temporary until the black tape comes in and in case I need to make hood adjustments. I'm sure it will have some company at this years sea otter classic and maybe Keysville?

















Pictures in the wild will be placed in the trail pics thread, that is if the trails get a chance to soak up all this glorious rain. Cheers to all


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Benjamin, congratulations to your first dirt drop bike - its looking really nice and I hope for you that you can ride the Salsa very soon! And yes, the rear booster is to much...
Cheers


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Try dialing down the bars a few more degrees and see how that feels (point the ends at the rear QR). Agreed, the booster looks a little off. Pretty cool.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks VRC gang, I'll try moving the bars down a tad and am planning on a afternoon ride tomorrow (ducking outa work a bit early), but the booster is growing on me, I know it's garish and not as elegant as the bike, shame on me. Cheers all


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Booster is there w/a function. If it does not work, take it out. If it works, it´s pretty. Unless the bike was built to decorate a living room.
(hbar angle makes the bike an endo machine)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lookin' pretty good! Enjoy that thing and lets get that all drop-bar Salsa ride going soon.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, it's in my kitchen, but it'll get ridden a plenty trust me. Time will tell if the booster is a plus (is there a thread on that?), but it'll stay till deemed a paper/bike weight. Hmm endo machine? That's not a bike fault but user error😀, and I'm a bit better than that (Lee saw that first hand, or not). Yes, a salsa and/or dirt drop ride would be fun, somethin different and have all the peeps asking "is that a road bike?" Cheers


----------



## DTrain0616 (Dec 11, 2016)

I've been following his thread for what seems like, well actually has been a few years now, and it's just hit me that never displayed my Salsa, or even posted for that matter.

Here's my bike, full XTR950, Chris King headset, forged RaceFace crankset, ViciousCycles fork. Mavic/XTR wheelset.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Very nice, but deserves a nicer saddle & post.


----------



## DTrain0616 (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah, that post was intended to be temporary, I used the post I had on it for a project that ended up selling, and of course forgot to mention the post didn't go with. Now that saddle, might not be much to look at, but for what that bike is purposed for, is a super comfy saddle. A buddy of mine makes fun of me for using an old women's saddle, but if works, roll with it. But yeah, all in all I agree.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

*Jelly Belly*

The Build
Year: 1995
Frame: Salsa Ala Carte
Fork: Currently running Tange Switch Blade - will xfr to my Bonty Comp when I locate a threaded steerer
Stem: Salsa P10 1 1/8"
Headset: Shimano XT
Bottom Bracket: Phil Wood 
Handlebar: WTB RM-2
Shifters: Shimano XTR M900 via DKG mounts
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR M900
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR M900
Brake Levers: Dia Compe Grand Compe Aero
Front Brake: Shimano XTR M900 SLR
Rear Brake: Shimano XTR M900 SLR
Crankset: Shimano XTR M900
Chainrings: Shimano XTR 26-36-46
Pedals: Shimano M737s
Hubs: Bontrager RaceLites
Rims: Bontrager Comp RaceLites
Tires: Dart and Smoke Skinwalls 
Wheel QR: Salsa Flip-Off Rasta
Seatpost: Bontrager with integrated bottle opener!
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite
Seatpost QR: Salsa Flip Lock
Bar Tape: Velox
Cogs: Shimano XTR M900
Chain: Shimano HG

Many thanks to DoubleCentur & Rumpfy for their guidance with this build.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

if you could have an xtr 900 seatpost there..


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

But the Bonty post has a bottle opener! Nice looking steed there, these builds seem to breeding like rabbits. Judging by the fallen oak leaves, are you in Cali? Love the first few rides on mine, but still fiddling with brakes to get better stopping power. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice! It would look so much better in my garage though. :/


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

Keeping my peepers open for a post. I have a black one on another bike but can't do that. @Claus - I'm in North GA...for now anyway. 

This was my first drop bar bike and I've been on it almost daily. Really a lot of fun these bikes.


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

*restoration advice*

Hello peppermen and women

Hoping to mine the collective wisdom here for some advice on a salsa restoration project. Please forgive the longwindedness of this post.

I am working on a Petaluma La Cruz, as seen here:

https://mombat.org/98Salsa2.JPG

The paint is in fairly rough condition - Many chips, multiple locations of spidery rust, serious loss on underside of bb. The frame has some damage too including significant chain suck and rusty/corroded braze-ons.

My intention is to have the frame repaired and repainted, probably at Spectrum in PA.

My question is this - should I attempt to source and include reproduction decals from a place like velocals or retrodecals (UK)?

Anyone here have experience restoring a frame with similar products? Were you glad you included them? Was it a disaster? Anywhere else I should look?

I love the original decals and am willing to pay to include them in the restoration. My fear is that these reproductions will be obviously "off" or chintzy looking.

Should I just stomach the loss of the decals as a cost of fresh paint and skip the repros all together? (I do realize that the paint/repair is what's practically important here, the decals aesthetic)

Thanks for your time and insight.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

Reach out to Gil. I'm not familiar with the La Cruz decals specifically but if he doesn't have the art on file he's always been really good with me about knocking them off and running them. He'll need some good images and measurements if he doesn't have them on hand. His work is outstanding.

[email protected]


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks smithjss for the input - I will contact Gil and go see what he has to say on the matter.

Any other thoughts out there?


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

I have used Salsa decals from Velocals already and I think they are great quality.

Congratulations on your La Cruz. I have been looking for one since years.


----------



## gigglez (Jan 28, 2017)

are those rapidfire shifters on some special mount?


----------



## DIGITED (Jun 15, 2015)

*fellow early La Cruz'r*

hey exlibris

great to hear that you're planning some love for your trusty old La Cruz. I have one from your era as well (#SM2200) and it's well loved! I believe my decals are complete and original if you'd like to take a gander to aid in your decal restoration odyssey:

vintage Salsa 700c CX - Pedal Room

If you'd like more photos just give me a shout!

Ted "~40 mi south of Petaluma" Rzad



exlibris said:


> Hello peppermen and women
> 
> Hoping to mine the collective wisdom here for some advice on a salsa restoration project. Please forgive the longwindedness of this post.
> 
> ...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sasquatch rides Salsa:


----------



## mtbslocal (Apr 1, 2016)

*El Kaboing*

Ebay find. In great shape supposedly only ridden twice and put away. No chips in the chainstay so I'll buy it..

With CK headset, stem and rigid!? Salsa made fork.

I'm thinking about fabbing an adaptor to retro-fit a modern rear shock, unless I can find a Risse for...free. Would anybody with a Kaboing be able to provide the shock dimensions per the attached drawing from Risse's website? I'm mostly interested in the 4.931" dimension. Thanks!

Also looking for a '95-'96 Judy w/ a 1" threadless steerer, or just a 1" threadless crown since I already have a Judy.


----------



## RichardN (Jan 31, 2007)

*A La Raza from the UK*

Just finished this La Raza in time for a 100K ride round the Isle of Wight on Sunday.
1994 (Confirmed by Ross) SR1592
Fork - Time carbon with a profile close to the Prism
Shifters, rear mech, cassette & chain - Ultegra 
Brake calipers,- Dura-Ace
Cranks - Middleburn
Chainrings - FSA 50/34
Seatpost - Sugino Super Mighty
Saddle -Gipiemme Titanium
Stem - Cinelli Sesamo
Bars - Cinelli Campione du Monde
Wheelset - Unknown as yet????














Decals from Steve at H Lloyd (From file sent to arriving in the post 48 Hours!)
Rides like a dream
Cheers


----------



## dan66 (Jul 30, 2017)

*Fake Salsa aka Salsa Con CycleTrack*

I deeply apologize for a crime against humanity, but I left the Cycle Track frame (97') in the form I bought it. I can not find the original look anywhere. 












































Frame is Cycle Track 97', already purchased in Salsa design - seems impossible to find original design.
Shimano Deore LX vintage set in gray - now complete. 
Mavic 221 rims, DT-Swiss wires ,LX gray hubs, Vredestein T-Lope 2'' tyres (comfortable, lazy and sticky... looking ror something bit faster). 
Avid 2.0 Digit brakes (bought almost unused Shimano XT BR-M750 brakes vith paralelogram, but after montage they looks ugly on this bike), LX Duals (gearshift, brake levers).
Mortop headset, RaceFace Cadence stem w. titanium screws, Ritchey Carbon WCS handlebars with Salsa silicon grips.
Ritchey Carbon Superlogic seatpost (used Cane Creek adapter) w. Prologo Kappa Evo saddle, Ritchey Carbon WCS fork. 
Tranzx carbon baskets.
10,8kg total (weels and tyres +1kg, unfortunately), cromoly frame 2,4kg.
Mostly for town and bicycle paths use, gravel and forrrest tracks...
Handy and comfortable thanks to carbon parts. Really springy, but not gummy.

I want to give a chance to Kona P2 fork to try CroMoly full rigid, Spinergy Spox or Rigida wheels and Tundra 2 saddle.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

hollister said:


>


Nice!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Cx?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Cx?


Oh yeah


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

*Yes*

That is something else Hollister! Love everything about it.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Did you find the answer from anyone yet? If not I have a 96 and can measure.*

Did you find the answer from anyone yet? If not, I have a 96 and can measure.



mtbslocal said:


> Ebay find. In great shape supposedly only ridden twice and put away. No chips in the chainstay so I'll buy it..
> 
> With CK headset, stem and rigid!? Salsa made fork.
> 
> ...


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice color. Haven't seen that one. Are those compass tires?


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

Hollister - totally inspirational ride! 

Is that a La Raza frame? What pod mounts are those? 
Are you using a 1" adapter column? Can you tell I'm excited?

Too cool.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

exlibris said:


> Are you using a 1" adapter column?


ha. the world would have ended before H does something like that.


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

I can tell this rider is all class - maybe "adapter" was the wrong word.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Not to worry, she's just razzin ya, GOB might be an acquired taste, but she's pretty awesome....dig it and I too love that Salsa CX. Cheers


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

exlibris said:


> Is that a La Raza frame?


It is a La Cruz.

These are La Razas.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Death before adapters

Compass steilacoom tires


PCC mod shifters with a spacer stolen off sausage links


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*New hoops on black beauty*

Was quite the brain tease to get all the colours to match on both wheels.:madman:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Well done! LOve this bike.


----------



## jimbotoad (Nov 5, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Was quite the brain tease to get all the colours to match on both wheels.:madman:


hey rob, that looks awesome! got any pics of the 'money side'? you set up with rasta for the drivetrain? dare to dream!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry no money shot Jimbo. until I jack hammer those NOS Paul rasta set from that cold dark box in your garage. Just think of the cash you could ask. Dare to dream Jim dare to dream


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

Quick question for the experts, especially @Hollister - I'm having trouble ID'ing the proper seat post diameter for a Salsa La Cruz (black with yellow decals) - Not sure if it's 27.0 or 27.2

The frame came with a 27.2 Thompson installed, but it felt tight when adjusting. 

I have another La Cruz frame (maybe older - slime green with black decals) that uses a 27.0 seatpost. I thought the two frames would be the same, but the 27.0 post felt loose in the black frame. 

Not sure if the black frame seat tube has been deformed, or if the two frames have different internal seat tube diameters and the pre-installed 27.2 is right. 

Any tips or personal experience would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

You had better send me the frame.

These are always handy to have around, although expensive:

https://www.amazon.com/Stein-Seatpost-Sizing-Rods-Pair/dp/B001GSMF94


----------



## mtbslocal (Apr 1, 2016)

burritoguru said:


> Did you find the answer from anyone yet? If not, I have a 96 and can measure.


Just noticed this reply! No I haven't, would you mind measuring it?


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

Will send the measurement with picture tomorrow.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Salsa El Kaboing*















Hope this helps. If not PM me with your email.


----------



## mtbslocal (Apr 1, 2016)

burritoguru said:


> View attachment 1163387
> View attachment 1163388
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. If not PM me with your email.


Yes! Thanks!


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*Salsa SM 14*

Here is Salsa SM14, with a Ross Built Koski-ish fork and some Brian Baylis handy work on the chain stay protector.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Stunnning!!!!! YDR... simply stunning.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

And Chuck's handiwork on the rims. Trademark style.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

1983 Salsa #21 with original paint, just completed the Keyesville Classic stage race.

















Complete photo and build list here,

1983 Salsa Custom #21 - Vintage Mountain Bike Workshop


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The last entries on the Salsa thread reignited the fire here. NOt to mention the road Scoboni/Salsa.


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

Just picked up a pre-QBP La Raza frame from someone in the Petaluma area a couple of weeks ago. Right now about all I know is that it has been repainted, and that Sean is fairly sure he was the one who built the frame. It's a rider and has some scrapes, as is built with a bit of a mish-mash of stuff right now. The serial number is SR2136. I'm not sure if there is a way of getting in touch with Ross to get more detail on the bike's color, if it shipped with a fork, build spec, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Davyd (May 27, 2020)

Hi all, been checking this thread for sometime now, I must admit that there are some very classic beautiful rides. Love Moto. I would like to share pictures of my ala carte and add to the thread. Thanks for havin me!
Keep it Spicy and lets keep it going.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Davyd said:


> Hi all, been checking this thread for sometime now, I must admit that there are some very classic beautiful rides. Love Moto. I would like to share pictures of my ala carte and add to the thread. Thanks for havin me!
> Keep it Spicy and lets keep it going.


Nice one! What is the serial number on that?

I will add it to the Salsa archive.

Vintage Ross Shafer Salsa Photos - Vintage Mountain Bike Workshop


----------



## Davyd (May 27, 2020)

Thanks, it is always great to have a fellow cyclist compliment your bike. Of course I would like to add it. It is #82 and lucky to have it. Happy Trails!


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

OK, who knows their mid-90s Salsa titanium well? Picked up an NOS titanium frame at a local shop. He's got several of these that he got a deal on in two frame sizes. I'm definitely going to pick up a second one. 








It appears to be mid-90s or later, has no brake hanger in the rear so V-brake intended and has cable guide for a top-pull derailleur. Cable guides along the top-tube are riveted on, which is a very late 80s/early 90s thing. Puzzling. The water-bottle bosses are also riveted in rather than welded, so also very late-80s/early-90s. The welds on the front triangle are massive (probably 3-pass) fillet welds. They're ugly enough to remind me of a MiG titanium frame that I used to own.

The geometry on this surprised me when I assembled it. I used a Tsunami cromo fork intended for a 27.5 bike, so it shouldn't have raised the bike any more than a typical mid-90s suspension fork would have. With a 1.5" tire on the back and a 1.75" on the front, the bottom bracket is sitting at 12.25" above ground!! (ground to centre) This is like mid 1980s trail bike geometry. Reminds me of an old Nishiki I had way back in the day. I was expecting your typical mid90s NORBA geometry with the BB 11.5" up. This should be interesting.

I was only building this as a work bike to replace the tank that I've been doing deliveries on for the past 5 months. Definitely buying another one of these while the shop still has them. This thing's twin will be a full-on drop-bar trail bike. Sold my Lynskey 29er without building it up. Love the old-school stuff too much!

So, can anyone tell me what shop made these frames? I swear, the welding looks Russian, but who knows? Is this one that was actually built at Salsa?


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

Welds on the main tubes.








As I said, building this up for delivery work, hence the fenders and street tires.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Paddyosonic said:


> OK, who knows their mid-90s Salsa titanium well? Picked up an NOS titanium frame at a local shop. He's got several of these that he got a deal on in two frame sizes. I'm definitely going to pick up a second one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In briefly researching, the only reference to ti frames I could find were the custom ones in 1991 made by Merlin. I wasn't able to find a picture though. Those welds are definitely wild though.


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

jestep said:


> In briefly researching, the only reference to ti frames I could find were the custom ones in 1991 made by Merlin. I wasn't able to find a picture though. Those welds are definitely wild though.


Well the riveted bottle bosses would be in keeping with early Merlins but the dropouts don't look like anything Merlin did and the tapered chainstays were something that Ancotech only started offering to builders about 93 or so. It does have the short-ish top tube of a classic Salsa. 21.5" effective on this 16" frame.

I saw another one of these frames hanging in the shop (same size) that still had it's original Salsa decal on the head tube. I will try to pick up that one as my other build. The decal might give a clue as to the year, at least.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

What´s the length of those CS? Otoh... a decal is only a decal.


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

colker1 said:


> What´s the length of those CS? Otoh... a decal is only a decal.


Chainstay length is 16.75". No chainstay bridge, as per standard Salsa's of the time.


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

Dropouts are only 0.21" (5.3mm) thick. The thinnest dropouts I've seen on anything titanium other than a Teledyne.









The cable guides on the toptube are riveted on to the right side.









Makes setting up a standard V-brake a bit awkward. Might have to fork out the money for a set of Paul Motolites.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

What is telling you this is a Salsa bike? 
I see nothing or the sort, vintage or modern.



Paddyosonic said:


> Dropouts are only 0.21" (5.3mm) thick. The thinnest dropouts I've seen on anything titanium other than a Teledyne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

DoubleCentury said:


> What is telling you this is a Salsa bike?
> I see nothing or the sort, vintage or modern.


One of the other identical frames that was hanging with this one had a Salsa decal on the head tube. (the rest were unmarked) These frames have no chainstay bridge. Salsa and Bontrager were the only MTB makers that featured bridgeless chainstays. (for mud clearance) It also has a short toptube length that is typical for Salsa's 80s and 90s MTBs. I am assuming some titanium fabricator built a bunch of these for Salsa. They ended up in distribution limbo somehow. Perhaps they were rejected by Salsa? I intend to purchase the one frame that does have the Salsa decal. It's identical to this one, right down to the massive, ugly fillet welds on the main triangle. I am just trying to solve the mystery of where these frames originated.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I've never seen an old Salsa without a chainstay bridge. This looks like generic Chinese titanium fab, on which you can slap any sticker you want.

Ross Shafer worked with Merlin to make four prototype titanium frames in 1989. One of them is located here,

https://www.theproscloset.com/blogs/mtn-bikes?year=1989

The rest are more or less accounted for.


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

This thing's definitely not from the U-brake era. You must be right about it not being a Salsa. Sorry for polluting the thread with an OT bike. Will have to file it as unknown titanium. The welds look much uglier than anything I've seen come out of China. I'm still suspecting it's Russian.


----------



## CSambo1985 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi everyone!

New to the forum, first post.

I just went through the entire thread checking out all the beautiful rides and gear. Thought I'd share my la cruz. I bought it the way it is about 4yrs ago so I don't know much about it. It has sat for the past 2yrs but my 15yo has inspired me to start riding again. So I will be going through it and hopefully get it back on the road again soon.


----------



## stircrazy44 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello all, long time lurker first time posting. Wanted to share my 1994 ala carte with you all. Original owner bought from Pullins Cyclery in Chico Ca. I take her out a few times a month. Hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I love the bike. Peace on Dirt and keep the rubber side down.


----------



## Proto20000 (Jan 19, 2021)

Pulled a frame/fork today since the Brave is a bust. Got these years ago and were painted the same color but were in bad shape. I blasted them and threw on a primer to seal the steel from getting rusty. Fork is a Tange 5F and frame I do believe is a Salsa Custom. The serial number matches what it should be and I included pics of another Custom 20 numbers up from this one. You be the judges. Any input is appreciated too.

Frame:









Rear dropouts:
















Headtube gusset:









Serial number:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

You have a TIG welded Ala Carte

The serial numbers are chronological. That's it. SM = Salsa Mountain SR = Salsa Road



Proto20000 said:


> Pulled a frame/fork today since the Brave is a bust. Got these years ago and were painted the same color but were in bad shape. I blasted them and threw on a primer to seal the steel from getting rusty. Fork is a Tange 5F and frame I do believe is a Salsa Custom. The serial number matches what it should be and I included pics of another Custom 20 numbers up from this one. You be the judges. Any input is appreciated too.
> 
> Frame:
> View attachment 1913797
> ...


----------



## Proto20000 (Jan 19, 2021)

So, paint is going to be Eggplant purple with silver bits, 1985-89. Saw one from the day and liked. Salsa was not so flashy then but did some whack paint on a few.


----------

